# Supreme Court Allows Texas Abortion Ban to Stand



## FJB

Such wonderful news!! 










						Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
					

The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...




					rsbnetwork.com


----------



## Oddball




----------



## JGalt

Great news! Every massive flood starts with a little trickle.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


Morning after pill sales will skyrocket


----------



## FJB

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Morning after pill sales will skyrocket




You mean birth control pills?


----------



## shockedcanadian

Condom sales are about to skyrocket in Texas.


----------



## BULLDOG

It's not over. It may take a while, but laws will change, and abortion will once again be a right. This time it will be an ironclad right , with no chance of it being removed. You know it will happen.


----------



## Man of Ethics

BULLDOG said:


> It's not over. It may take a while, but laws will change, and abortion will once again be a right. This time it will be an ironclad right , with no chance of it being removed. You know it will happen.


No mortal knows the future.

Leftist extremism fuels extremism from the Right.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You mean birth control pills?


That too






						Morning-after pill - Mayo Clinic
					






					www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BULLDOG said:


> It's not over. It may take a while, but laws will change, and abortion will once again be a right. This time it will be an ironclad right , with no chance of it being removed. You know it will happen.


Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

BULLDOG said:


> It's not over. It may take a while, but laws will change, and abortion will once again be a right. This time it will be an ironclad right , with no chance of it being removed. You know it will happen.


Or people could eventually learn that fucking has consequences.


----------



## Leo123

So finally, The People get to vote on abortion instead of lawyers paid by PP.   Outstanding!


----------



## Mr Natural

Abortion Tourism to be the next big thing.


----------



## Turtlesoup

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


No---not wonderful news-  

This is a blow to the republicans and will cost votes in 2022 and 2024.   

This will unite the left and INDEPENDENTS against the republicans grab to target and control women.   Trying to ban Abortions is why so many women hate the fuck out of the republicans---and making this an issue again will hurt the republicans voting. 

The supreme court did you no favors--they set you up.


----------



## iceberg

Relative Ethics said:


> No mortal knows the future.
> 
> Leftist extremism fuels extremism from the Right.


and that's what this is all about. 

it's stupid.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Leo123 said:


> So finally, The People get to vote on abortion instead of lawyers paid by PP.   Outstanding!



The people did not vote on the law.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Newsome says he will use the Texas tactic to get around RvW to enact gun restrictions.









						California governor says he will use legal tactics of Texas abortion ban to implement gun control | CNN
					

California Gov. Gavin Newsom expressed his "outrage" Saturday at a Supreme Court decision to allow the Texas six-week abortion ban to remain in effect and said he would use similar legal tactics to tackle gun control in his state.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Death Angel

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You mean birth control pills?


They're not the same


----------



## Death Angel

Turtlesoup said:


> against the republicans grab to target and control women


Is this what you believe?  Is it okay to kill your child?


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


Such a disgrace ! Women in Texas are now second class citizens ; they don't even have control over their own bodies. May as well be slaves to the man.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


Too bad for Texas. The lawsuits will be endless. I hope they have very good safe haven laws because a lot of women are going to be turning over those babies to the state, especially the ones with multiple problems that should never have been born in the first place. But if the state acts quickly and allows the morning after pill to be distributed free to all women of childbearing age that are having sex and they take that pill once a month it will hopefully stop a lot of the problems. But how about a married woman when she has her 4 month checkup and finds the child is horribly deformed and probably won't live anyway and it's actually endangering her life. What's that woman going to do she never wanted an abortion in the first place and now she has to have one but she can't have one cuz it's past 16 weeks. Those lawsuits are going to be worth millions especially if the mother dies.


----------



## FJB

Turtlesoup said:


> This is a blow to the republicans and will cost votes in 2022 and 2024.




So, that's more important to you than lives being saved?




Death Angel said:


> They're not the same




Thanks, I saw the article that somebody else posted in this thread.






Stann said:


> Such a disgrace ! Women in Texas are now second class citizens ; they don't even have control over their own bodies. May as well be slaves to the man.


----------



## FJB

Stann said:


> But how about a married woman when she has her 4 month checkup and finds the child is horribly deformed and probably won't live anyway and it's actually endangering her life.





That rarely ever happens just so you know.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> So, that's more important to you than lives being saved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I saw the article that somebody else posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575028


I'm only responded to the last part. I never heard of a fetus that wasn't part of a woman's body; that's why it's correctly called a fetus. It is not a person. It is a potential person. And now the stage has put the rights of that potential person above the rights of people that actually exist the women that actually are carrying the fetuses.


----------



## Zincwarrior

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You mean birth control pills?


No Plan B


----------



## Zincwarrior

Stann said:


> Too bad for Texas. The lawsuits will be endless. I hope they have very good safe haven laws because a lot of women are going to be turning over those babies to the state, especially the ones with multiple problems that should never have been born in the first place. But if the state acts quickly and allows the morning after pill to be distributed free to all women of childbearing age that are having sex and they take that pill once a month it will hopefully stop a lot of the problems. But how about a married woman when she has her 4 month checkup and finds the child is horribly deformed and probably won't live anyway and it's actually endangering her life. What's that woman going to do she never wanted an abortion in the first place and now she has to have one but she can't have one cuz it's past 16 weeks. Those lawsuits are going to be worth millions especially if the mother dies.


They passed a law restricting morning after type pills to seven weeks. Won't work given mail order is out of country, but that's where Texas is headed.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> That rarely ever happens just so you know.


Why else do you think there's third trimester abortions ? Even if it rarely happens, are we going to let those women die ? Wake up already, this isn't a good thing.


----------



## Stann

Zincwarrior said:


> They passed a law restricting morning after type pills to seven weeks. Won't work given mail order is out of country, but that's where Texas is headed.


I hope somebody wakes up and realizes they shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Death Angel

Stann said:


> that's why it's correctly called a fetus. It is not a person


A "fetus" is a description of a STAGE OF GROWTH OF A HUMAN BEING.

It's the same stupidity as saying "That's not a human being, that's a "senior citizen."

Or, "that's not a human being, that's a teenager."

Or, "That's not a human being, that's an adolescent"

Liberals really are this stupid folks


----------



## FJB

Death Angel said:


> Liberals really are this stupid folks




And I don't think that he's a human being because he certainly doesn't act like one with that attitude.


----------



## Stann

Death Angel said:


> A "fetus" is a description of a STAGE OF GROWTH OF A HUMAN BEING.
> 
> It's the same stupidity as saying "That's nit a human being, that's a "senior citizen."
> 
> Or, "that's nit a human being, that's a teenager."
> 
> Or, "That's not a human being, that's an adolescent"
> 
> Liberals really are this stupid folks


Ever hear of miscarriages, that's when God decides you shouldn't be pregnant. A fetus is a potential human being, that is all it can be it is not a human being. You're so ignorant isn't funny and you choose to be that way that's the whole problem.


----------



## Death Angel

The Doctor's Wife said:


> And I don't think that he's a human being because he certainly doesn't act like one with that attitude.


"He's not a human being he's a Biden voter"

That's liberal logic


----------



## Esdraelon

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Or people could eventually learn that fucking has consequences.


They'll try every possible other strategy before they FINALLY admit that they were using abortion as a birth control method.  It literally makes me nauseous to say that but it's true.  If this nation were destroyed by our enemies, TONIGHT, no moral person could say we didn't deserve it.  62 MILLION lives, snuffed out for nothing more than convenience.


----------



## Stann

Death Angel said:


> "He's not a human being he's a Biden voter"
> 
> That's liberal logic


Now you're saying I'm not a human being well that takes the cake you people are not pro-life you people are anti-abortion freaks. There's no respect here for life, presents or future.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> And I don't think that he's a human being because he certainly doesn't act like one with that attitude.


Sometimes making the hard choices are the best choices in life that's what being a human being is our all about making choices that's what makes us human some are good some are not so good summer simply bad it depends on the situation and at least I'm not trying to tell other people in bad situations what they have to but they can or cannot do. It is there right at human beings to make their own choices and don't start with that stupid fetus as rights thing that's stupid. At 16 weeks you're defending a half inch thing that weighs a quarter ounce looks like a tadpole a third of the body length is its tail it has no eyes yet the primitive heart that just started beating is not a human heart it's a primitive heart it does not have ears the organs are just now forming it is not self aware.


----------



## Stann

Death Angel said:


> "He's not a human being he's a Biden voter"
> 
> That's liberal logic


You are very sick you are attacking people that already exist in favor of something that might never be.


----------



## Esdraelon

BULLDOG said:


> It's not over. It may take a while, but laws will change, and abortion will once again be a right. This time it will be an ironclad right , with no chance of it being removed. You know it will happen.


You don't seem to realize that if Roe ended tomorrow, abortion would still not be illegal, yes?  Why should every state, regardless of the will of those populations, be forced to allow something that they find morally repugnant?  That blow-dried douche bag in California seems to be using the ill-considered TX law as a template to go after 2A as though "abortion rights" are equivalent.
As soon as someone points to the "right to abort and flush fetuses" clause in our constitution, I'll reconsider.


----------



## FJB

Stann said:


> At 16 weeks you're defending a half inch thing that weighs a quarter ounce looks like a tadpole a third of the body length is its tail it has no eyes yet the primitive heart that just started beating is not a human heart it's a primitive heart it does not have ears the organs are just now forming it is not self aware.





That unborn child is more self-aware than you are.


----------



## Death Angel

ESDRAELON said:


> They'll try every possible other strategy before they FINALLY admit that they were using abortion as a birth control method.  It literally makes me nauseous to say that but it's true.  If this nation were destroyed by our enemies, TONIGHT, no moral person could say we didn't deserve it.  62 MILLION lives, snuffed out for nothing more than convenience.


God has been giving us "space to repent," but He won't allow this to continue forever. Our own moral rot will take us out


----------



## Esdraelon

Mr Clean said:


> Abortion Tourism to be the next big thing.


Probably.  States like Cali should put their money where their mouth is.  They should fund travel and lodging expenses for women from non-abortion states to come and get their "procedure".  Maybe Cali can recoup the outlay by using the PP policy of selling parts to medical research or pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Stann

Death Angel said:


> A "fetus" is a description of a STAGE OF GROWTH OF A HUMAN BEING.
> 
> It's the same stupidity as saying "That's not a human being, that's a "senior citizen."
> 
> Or, "that's not a human being, that's a teenager."
> 
> Or, "That's not a human being, that's an adolescent"
> 
> Liberals really are this stupid folks


All those people you mentioned actually exist they're independent functioning people citizens of the United States. You don't know anything, none of what you're saying even makes sense.


----------



## Stann

Death Angel said:


> God has been giving us "space to repent," but He won't allow this to continue forever. Our own moral rot will take us out


I'm so sick of your tribal God it's disgusting. I believe there is a GOD or Creator being and it realizes that man has made a lot of mistakes and has no control over her sexual urges and that's the world is overpopulated and everything's going into a tail's spin because of it. He wouldn't want to see any unnecessary births. Even your tribal god in the Bible ordered the killing of children and pregnant women at a time when this world had plenty of room for growth and more people.


----------



## Captain Caveman

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


What it means is, people in Texas will now have to get responsible when it comes to having a bit of jiggy without getting pregnant.


----------



## BULLDOG

ESDRAELON said:


> You don't seem to realize that if Roe ended tomorrow, abortion would still not be illegal, yes?  Why should every state, regardless of the will of those populations, be forced to allow something that they find morally repugnant?  That blow-dried douche bag in California seems to be using the ill-considered TX law as a template to go after 2A as though "abortion rights" are equivalent.
> As soon as someone points to the "right to abort and flush fetuses" clause in our constitution, I'll reconsider.


It doesn't matter what the technique is used for. It is a SC approved way to bypass the way laws have always been written and enforced. If you don't think the same template won't be used to change the way a wide range of issues are addressed, you are pretty naïve.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Stann said:


> Such a disgrace ! Women in Texas are now second class citizens ; they don't even have control over their own bodies. May as well be slaves to the man.


Boo-fucking-hoo.  If they actually had control over their bodies, they wouldn't be making unwanted babies to begin with.


----------



## Stann

Zincwarrior said:


> They passed a law restricting morning after type pills to seven weeks. Won't work given mail order is out of country, but that's where Texas is headed.


The state's going to go bankrupt with all the lawsuits. If they don't years from now the number of children being taken care of by the state will outnumber the number of criminals in prisons in the state will have to make a difficult choice between the children and the prisoners they won't be able to support both but it's Texas they won't mind executing everyone that's in prison they'll justify that too.


----------



## skews13

BULLDOG said:


> It's not over. It may take a while, but laws will change, and abortion will once again be a right. This time it will be an ironclad right , with no chance of it being removed. You know it will happen.



Yep. If Congress codifies it, no court will ever be able to uphold another state law restricting it.


----------



## skews13

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo.  If they actually had control over their bodies, they wouldn't be making unwanted babies to begin with.



If you're talking about the women incel, they already do have control over their own bodies, which is why unwanted babies aren't being made.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

skews13 said:


> If you're talking about the women incel, they already do have control over their own bodies, which is why unwanted babies aren't being made.


Are you a real person?  You could be a bot, judging by how unoriginal and stale your ersatz "POV" is.  Not to mention your tone deaf commentary.  Just flat and not really human at all.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Stann said:


> The state's going to go bankrupt with all the lawsuits. If they don't years from now the number of children being taken care of by the state will outnumber the number of criminals in prisons in the state will have to make a difficult choice between the children and the prisoners they won't be able to support both but it's Texas they won't mind executing everyone that's in prison they'll justify that too.


Easily dealt with.  Stop fucking like dogs.


----------



## Stann

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Easily dealt with.  Stop fucking like dogs.


It may be that simple for you ; but for the rest of people in the world it's a very complex issue with a lot of variables. That's why I blanket laws that attempt to control abortion at all are foolish. There's only one good reason to bring a child into this world. There are many many reasons not to.


----------



## Stann

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Are you a real person?  You could be a bot, judging by how unoriginal and stale your ersatz "POV" is.  Not to mention your tone deaf commentary.  Just flat and not really human at all.


Again, you just proved that you are anti-abortion and not pro life. You just disrespected a poster on the opposing side of the argument. You do not respect life that is already here, you can't respect  potential life in the womb. Plus in the following post you compared pregnant women who want abortions to dogs so you don't respect them either. What exactly is your objective on here ? Do you hate women ?  Are you being paid to post this insanity by some crazy Christian group ?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Stann said:


> Again, you just proved that you are anti-abortion and not pro life. You just disrespected a poster on the opposing side of the argument. You do not respect life that is already here, you can't respect  potential life in the womb. Plus in the following post you compared pregnant women who want abortions to dogs so you don't respect them either. What exactly is your objective on here ? Do you hate women ?  Are you being paid to post this insanity by some crazy Christian group ?


Stop fucking like dogs, you vacuous, pompous asshole tattle tale.  THAT is birth control.


----------



## FJB

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Stop fucking like dogs,




That should be extremely easy for him, the only thing he can fuck is himself because when it comes to assholes like him,.. he _is _birth control.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> That should be extremely easy for him, the only thing he can fuck is himself because when it comes to assholes like him,.. he _is _birth control.


He must be a trump supporter, he actually believes being nasty and uninformed is a good quality for an American or any other human being to have.


----------



## FJB

Stann said:


> He must be a trump supporter, he actually believes being nasty and uninformed is a good quality for an American or any other human being to have.





For your information that POV was coming from a woman herself and you do realize that you liked it right?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Doctor's Wife said:


> For your information that POV was coming from a woman herself and you do realize that you liked it right?


Are you kidding?  That poster doesn't even understand the concept of birth control!


----------



## Zincwarrior

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Easily dealt with.  Stop fucking like dogs.


Ok Boomer


----------



## FJB

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Are you kidding?  That poster doesn't even understand the concept of birth control!





So,.. let me see if I get this straight,.. he _likes _it when we insult him??


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> For your information that POV was coming from a woman herself and you do realize that you liked it right?


Thank you.


The Doctor's Wife said:


> For your information that POV was coming from a woman herself and you do realize that you liked it right?


And you condemned that idiot, it doesn't matter if the poster was a man or a woman, both can be jerks.


Stann said:


> He must be a trump supporter, he actually believes being nasty and uninformed is a good quality for an American or any other human being to have.


I basically said the same thing earlier when he brought up the dog comment he or she whatever doesn't matter if they're talking like that it's something that's common to them not to the people they're trying to condemn.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> So,.. let me see if I get this straight,.. he _likes _it when we insult him??


I really do believe he likes being insulted.


----------



## FJB

Stann said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And you condemned that idiot, it doesn't matter if the poster was a man or a woman, both can be jerks.
> 
> I basically said the same thing earlier when he brought up the dog comment he or she whatever doesn't matter if they're talking like that it's something that's common to them not to the people they're trying to condemn.





Stann said:


> I really do believe he likes being insulted.






You really are fucking crazy.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Doctor's Wife said:


> So,.. let me see if I get this straight,.. he _likes _it when we insult him??


I think so.  He makes it too easy.  But the topic is birth control.  If they'd use it, there would be no need for all this abortion legislation drama that has their panties all wet and twisted.  All I can say is that it seems like they actually enjoy killing babies.  I wonder if they eat them too.  Wouldn't surprise me, the demons.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You really are fucking crazy.


You condemned Oh please just quit it character, so did I what's the problem ? I know you started this thread and by your  comments you are anti-abortion not pro life. But when people like the Oh please just quit it are totally repugnant and unreasonable there is common ground. People have more in common than they do have differences. Otherwise civilization wouldn't have survived.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You mean birth control pills?


No, good morning after pill cleanses the uterus completely, flushes everything out. For birth control pill stops ovulation and is not 100%. Good morning after pill cleanses the uterus completely. It's commonly given to rape victims to avoid pregnancy.


----------



## FJB

Stann said:


> You condemned Oh please just quit it character,





No I didn't.


----------



## Stann

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Stop fucking like dogs, you vacuous, pompous asshole tattle tale.  THAT is birth control.





The Doctor's Wife said:


> No I didn't.


You should have, he / she is totally offensive. Sorry but I have to rescind my thanks. Have a good night.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> No I didn't.


Post number 55 reads like you're condemning him. My bad ?


----------



## beautress

I'm glad the Supreme Court supports States rights on touchy subjects. I think they are aware of how stressful many of us working stiffs are who watched that video about 6 years back made by a doctor to show a little guy inside his mommy's uterus trying to escape the jabs just before his bloody murder took place. It was heartbreaking to see, and the same thing has taken place 70 million times since Roe v. Wade opened the door to this unthinkable crime against the unborn. And to the idiots who are going to pillory this post to kingdom come, I reiterate with no compunctions that MURDER IS A CRIME.


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> I'm glad the Supreme Court supports States rights on touchy subjects. I think they are aware of how stressful many of us working stiffs are who watched that video about 6 years back made by a doctor to show a little guy inside his mommy's uterus trying to escape the jabs just before his bloody murder took place. It was heartbreaking to see, and the same thing has taken place 70 million times since Roe v. Wade opened the door to this unthinkable crime against the unborn. And to the idiots who are going to pillory this post to kingdom come, I reiterate with no compunctions that MURDER IS A CRIME.


Agreed, murdering a person is a crime. Unfortunately a fetus is not a person. In fact at 16 weeks it isn't even a fetus yet. So having an abortion wouldn't even be feticide, maybe it could be classified as embryocide. I don't know but it definitely isn't murder. In fact, murder has to be proven in a court of law. So what most it's only killing an embryo.


----------



## BULLDOG

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Your father, the devil, agrees with you.


His father the devil? You right wing nuts are getting crazier by  the day, aren't you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

BULLDOG said:


> His father the devil? You right wing nuts are getting crazier by  the day, aren't you?


You'll find out.


----------



## BULLDOG

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You'll find out.


No. Your craziness has been well documented for quite a while. Very little new to find about that.


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I think so.  He makes it too easy.  But the topic is birth control.  If they'd use it, there would be no need for all this abortion legislation drama that has their panties all wet and twisted.  All I can say is that it seems like they actually enjoy killing babies.  I wonder if they eat them too.  Wouldn't surprise me, the demons.


_Lansing_ – The wife of conservative state Rep. Lee Chatfield disclosed Friday she had an abortion in high school, saying she decided to discuss “one of the worst” decisions of her life after an unnamed individual threatened to take the story public.








						Mich. legislator’s wife pressured to disclose abortion
					

The wife of state Rep. Chatfield said she had an abortion in high school after someone threatened to make it public



					www.detroitnews.com
				




all kinds of *republican's female have abortions*. She just sorry she had an abortion, as they are now Pro-life right wing nuts. *Did they eat it, I wonder.*


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You'll find out.


Chomping at the bits to use that rifle of yours, aren't you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Chomping at the bits to use that rifle of yours, aren't you?


Prove that I own a rifle.


----------



## Penelope

beautress said:


> I'm glad the Supreme Court supports States rights on touchy subjects. I think they are aware of how stressful many of us working stiffs are who watched that video about 6 years back made by a doctor to show a little guy inside his mommy's uterus trying to escape the jabs just before his bloody murder took place. It was heartbreaking to see, and the same thing has taken place 70 million times since Roe v. Wade opened the door to this unthinkable crime against the unborn. And to the idiots who are going to pillory this post to kingdom come, I reiterate with no compunctions that MURDER IS A CRIME.


*Do conservative women have abortions? 

The answer is, obviously, yes. But it's not often we hear from them. *

Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45, according to the American Journal of Public Health, and they don't all share the same values and political views. Cultural stigma can make it *difficult for any woman to talk about her abortion, but the particular pressures facing conservative women mean that stigma often equals silence. *

"Republicans don't have fewer abortions than Democrats or liberals or anarchists or communists. It's that our political rhetoric paints people who have abortions as largely the same – poor women, young women, irresponsible women, women who hate children," said Amanda Reyes, president of the Yellowhammer Fund, 








						When it comes to abortion, conservative women aren't a monolith
					

Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45 – obviously, not all of them share the same political views.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Prove that I own a rifle.


Thats a rifle in your avatar , but your probably a male.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Thats a rifle in your avatar.


My avatar owns a rifle.  My avatar is a fictional character.  I'm not surprised that you don't understand the difference.

I will not apologize if you are frightened by fictional characters who own weapons.

Thanks for being Penelope


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Thats a rifle in your avatar , but your probably a male.


I am, assuredly, a female.

PS -- When are you bots going to get the your/you're thing?  Hmmmmm??????


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Prove that I own a rifle.


I don't have to prove anything.


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I am, assuredly, a female.
> 
> PS -- When are you bots going to get the your/you're thing?  Hmmmmm??????


Republicans have abortions. How does it feel being a 2nd class citizen? 
Remember my body, my choice.


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> My avatar owns a rifle.  My avatar is a fictional character.  I'm not surprised that you don't understand the difference.
> 
> I will not apologize if you are frightened by fictional characters who own weapons.
> 
> Thanks for being Penelope


Putting out that you're a big deal with a rifle.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Putting out that you're a big deal with a rifle.


And your avatar is two people who are made of stone.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> I don't have to prove anything.


You just keep proving that you are Penelope

Don't change.  The bot called Penelope gives us lots of enrichment.


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And your avatar is two people who are made of stone.


That is the father, son, and holy ghost.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> That is the father, son, and holy ghost.


If you say so, Pennybot.


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> If you say so, Pennybot.


Thats the only father, son and holy ghost that I recognize.
Emperor Vespasian, Emperor Titus, Emperor Domitian (he was ultra-holy)









						Domitian - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## beautress

Penelope said:


> *Do conservative women have abortions?
> 
> The answer is, obviously, yes. But it's not often we hear from them. *
> 
> Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45, according to the American Journal of Public Health, and they don't all share the same values and political views. Cultural stigma can make it *difficult for any woman to talk about her abortion, but the particular pressures facing conservative women mean that stigma often equals silence. *
> 
> "Republicans don't have fewer abortions than Democrats or liberals or anarchists or communists. It's that our political rhetoric paints people who have abortions as largely the same – poor women, young women, irresponsible women, women who hate children," said Amanda Reyes, president of the Yellowhammer Fund,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to abortion, conservative women aren't a monolith
> 
> 
> Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45 – obviously, not all of them share the same political views.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


I do not believe your source that came up with slamming conservative women with the unlikely hubris of equalling liberal womens' abortions. Source your claim, please.


----------



## FJB

Stann said:


> You should have, he / she is totally offensive. Sorry but I have to rescind my thanks. Have a good night.



Like I give a damn and no she's not.




Stann said:


> Post number 55 reads like you're condemning him. My bad ?




I was talking about you you dumb fuck and it's a woman for the record.


----------



## Penelope

beautress said:


> I do not believe your source that came up with slamming conservative women with the unlikely hubris of equalling liberal womens' abortions. Source your claim, please.


Its true, many sites have admitted it, that *republicans' women are just as likely to have abortions as Dems.*

When it comes to abortion, conservative women aren't a monolith​The answer is, obviously, yes. But it's not often we hear from them.

Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45, according to the American Journal of Public Health, and they don't all share the same values and political views. Cultural stigma can make it difficult for any woman to talk about her abortion, but the particular pressures facing conservative women mean that stigma often equals silence.








						When it comes to abortion, conservative women aren't a monolith
					

Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45 – obviously, not all of them share the same political views.



					www.usatoday.com
				




------------------------------------------
they just don't talk about their abortions.


----------



## Stann

Penelope said:


> _Lansing_ – The wife of conservative state Rep. Lee Chatfield disclosed Friday she had an abortion in high school, saying she decided to discuss “one of the worst” decisions of her life after an unnamed individual threatened to take the story public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mich. legislator’s wife pressured to disclose abortion
> 
> 
> The wife of state Rep. Chatfield said she had an abortion in high school after someone threatened to make it public
> 
> 
> 
> www.detroitnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all kinds of *republican's female have abortions*. She just sorry she had an abortion, as they are now Pro-life right wing nuts. *Did they eat it, I wonder.*


" SHAME " , she was shamed into confessing it, she was about to be exposed for the fraud she is. And of course she went by party lines in her statement. Just how sick are these people.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Like I give a damn and no she's not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about you you dumb fuck and it's a woman for the record.


You didn't make that very clear and you don't need to be so damn rude what is it with you people are you all insane.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Like I give a damn and no she's not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about you you dumb fuck and it's a woman for the record.


People who kill or support killing babies are generally kind of pathetic.  Thanks for the gentle bitch slapping you gave that one.


----------



## beautress

Penelope said:


> Its true, many sites have admitted it, that *republicans' women are just as likely to have abortions as Dems.*
> 
> When it comes to abortion, conservative women aren't a monolith​The answer is, obviously, yes. But it's not often we hear from them.
> 
> Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45, according to the American Journal of Public Health, and they don't all share the same values and political views. Cultural stigma can make it difficult for any woman to talk about her abortion, but the particular pressures facing conservative women mean that stigma often equals silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to abortion, conservative women aren't a monolith
> 
> 
> Nearly one in four women in the USA will have an abortion by age 45 – obviously, not all of them share the same political views.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> they just don't talk about their abortions.


By requesting a source, what specifically scientific source would proclaim opinion rather than a number for the specific group of registered Democrats or registered Republicans? You say ther're the same, the famously biased USAToday socialist rag says the same. My accuracy counter is not convinced that the burn-the-damn-flag crowd has the same as the reads-the- bible-daily women who make an effort to do the right thing which is to respect the life of someone else being nurtured to have a good child born to bless her maker with a life given to the benefit of others. Who would kill someone who might come up with a solution to replace limbs on a soldier who fought a war to remove a truly evil rape room strongman from power born of hatred of ethnic minorities?

I can't imagine playing the Russian roulette game with someone else's life, and that and several dozen scriptures in the good book back my opinion up along with a great college science class or two that described the certainty that dna produces a unique dna unlike anyone elses who is not an identical twin. and if a 2 cell zygote is securely nested in its mother's womb it is not the same person as the woman. The good book clearly tells we are not to kill another human being. From the 2 cell zygote state to the day it dies a natural death at age 104 That zygote is a human being in its first stage of development. At another development stage it can say "mama."


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> You didn't make that very clear and you don't need to be so damn rude what is it with you people are you all insane.


Insanity is murdering your own child when it is developing inside of you and someone eggs you on by comparing the tiniest human being to an amoeboid group of cells. To me that is the equivalency as an accessory to murder because it is EXACTLY THAT.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

beautress said:


> Insanity is murdering your own child when it is developing inside of you and someone eggs you on by comparing the tiniest human being to an amoeboid group of cells. To me that is the equivalency as an accessory to murder because it is EXACTLY THAT.



I wish I could tell you some of the horrors I experienced when I worked at a clinic where abortions were performed many years ago, may God forgive me.


----------



## FJB

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> People who kill or support killing babies are generally kind of pathetic.  Thanks for the gentle bitch slapping you gave that one.




You're welcome but I wasn't trying to be gentle. I don't mince my words.




OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I wish I could tell you some of the horrors I experienced when I worked at a clinic where abortions were performed many years ago, may God forgive me.





He will,.. but forgive you for what? Are you saying that you performed abortions yourself?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Doctor's Wife said:


> You're welcome but I wasn't trying to be gentle. I don't mince my words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will,.. but forgive you for what? Are you saying that you performed abortions yourself?


I assisted the doctor -- preparing instruments and passing them, as well as cleaning up equipment after each murder.


----------



## FJB

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I assisted the doctor -- preparing instruments and passing them, as well as cleaning up equipment after each murder.





Well,.. it's all in the past. I used to be a bully/cyber bully but I'm not now. We all make mistakes, but as long as we learn from them and don't make the same ones that's all that counts.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Well,.. it's all in the past. I used to be a bully/cyber bully but I'm not now. We all make mistakes, but as long as we learn from them and don't make the same ones that's all that counts.


I hope God feels the same way as you.


----------



## FJB

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I hope God feels the same way as you.





If He didn't there would be no Christmas or no Easter. Listen to this.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Turtlesoup said:


> No---not wonderful news-
> 
> This is a blow to the republicans and will cost votes in 2022 and 2024.
> 
> This will unite the left and INDEPENDENTS against the republicans grab to target and control women.   Trying to ban Abortions is why so many women hate the fuck out of the republicans---and making this an issue again will hurt the republicans voting.
> 
> The supreme court did you no favors--they set you up.


*Femininny Nah Nah*

Worn-out scare story.  In reality any woman who is that concerned about her Roe rights has been voting Democrat for a long time.  So this imaginary stampede to the Democrats won't happen at all.  As for the undecided, they've got more important issues to worry about.


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> Insanity is murdering your own child when it is developing inside of you and someone eggs you on by comparing the tiniest human being to an amoeboid group of cells. To me that is the equivalency as an accessory to murder because it is EXACTLY THAT.


Whatever, like I said you people are sick, sticking your noses and other people's business where it doesn't belong and calling them murders. This is disgusting, this is beyond disgusting. You have my condolences when you go back to hell.


----------



## Stann

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I wish I could tell you some of the horrors I experienced when I worked at a clinic where abortions were performed many years ago, may God forgive me.


I know it's terrible some clinics were bombed, doctors and nurses murdered. These anti-abortion people are insane.


----------



## beagle9

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


The law stands, but the court allows the provider's to sue over the law ??? Sounds counter productive to me. Otherwise who has the most funds to carry a lawsuit forward ?? The provider's, so it sounds like the court tried to counter the law by allowing the provider's to sue over the law. Sneaky stuff.


----------



## Stann

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I wish I could tell you some of the horrors I experienced when I worked at a clinic where abortions were performed many years ago, may God forgive me.


I never worked in an abortion clinic, in the course of my nursing education and employment I've observed three of them. The first one I will never forget. It was during my rotation training in ER on nights. A bunch of hookers brought in one of their younger members who was very very pregnant. The girl was totally out of it. The girls said, " The bitch is 2 weeks overdue and now she's starting to smell. Besides she's crazy. " Upon examination it was determined the fetus was dead and beginning to decay. Blood test revealed she went septic, the fetus has multiple problems and it was a down syndrome baby. Due to the woman's condition a C-section was out of the question. They use crusher forceps and removed the what remained of the fetus vaginally. The stench was unbelievable. Two of the female students passed out. I wanted to vomit but I didn't. The state hospital where I was training had too many cases like this. Do any of you want to hear about the other two ?


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> Whatever, like I said you people are sick, sticking your noses and other people's business where it doesn't belong and calling them murders. This is disgusting, this is beyond disgusting. You have my condolences when you go back to hell.


Not in to protecting life eh ? Oh and it's definitely life once that heart starts beating, but even after allowing a pregnancy to go beyond the finding out that one is pregnant, and then just deciding many weeks later to snuff the child out is just being a monster IMHO. How a person can consciously do such a thing is unbelievable to me.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> I never worked in an abortion clinic, in the course of my nursing education and employment I've observed three of them. The first one I will never forget. It was during my rotation training in ER on nights. A bunch of hookers brought in one of their younger members who was very very pregnant. The girl was totally out of it. The girls said, " The bitch is 2 weeks overdue and now she's starting to smell. Besides she's crazy. " Upon examination it was determined the fetus was dead and beginning to decay. Blood test revealed she went septic, the fetus has multiple problems and it was a down syndrome baby. Due to the woman's condition a C-section was out of the question. They use crusher forceps and removed the what remained of the fetus vaginally. The stench was unbelievable. Two of the female students passed out. I wanted to vomit but I didn't. The state hospital where I was training had too many cases like this. Do any of you want to hear about the other two ?


That was a justified case, next one ?


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> The law stands, but the court allows the provider's to sue over the law ??? Sounds counter productive to me. Otherwise who has the most funds to carry a lawsuit forward ?? The provider's, so it sounds like the court tried to counter the law by allowing the provider's to sue over the law. Sneaky stuff.


There are going to be multiple multiple lawsuits. This law is out of Nazi Germany or something it's it's not fit to be an American law.


The Doctor's Wife said:


> You're welcome but I wasn't trying to be gentle. I don't mince my words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will,.. but forgive you for what? Are you saying that you performed abortions yourself?





beagle9 said:


> Not in to protecting life eh ? Oh and it's definitely life once that heart starts beating, but even after allowing a pregnancy to go beyond the finding out that one is pregnant, and then just deciding many weeks later to snuff the child out is just being a monster IMHO. How a person can consciously do such a thing is unbelievable to me.


Point of view, you would want the child no matter what the circumstances. I guess you had a very good life never been in a bad place never lost all hope never thought that there's nothing to live for let alone bring another life into this crazy world. Good for you. Other people aren't so lucky.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> That was a justified case, next one ?


You just said some abortions are justified. Thank you I think they all are justified it depends on what the situation is and who's it got the fetus. That fetus can be a blessing, it can also be a curse. The second one was a 15 year old girl also at the State hospital another sad case she didn't even know how she got pregnant if they did DNA studies back then I'm sure it would have been a case of incest. And I don't know if you'd call this an abortion or not. This is  over 50 years ago now. But when it was delivered, the organs were on the outside of the body, I believe it was missing part of the spine because of the body was malformed posture of the body. It was a blue baby, it was struggling to breathe and barely hanging on. The doctor looked over at me and gently put his fingers over the baby's neck. That ended the torment. You told the girl that the child did not survive and never showed it to her. To this very day I admire that doctor during the hard  but necessary job that he did.


----------



## Stann

Relative Ethics said:


> No mortal knows the future.
> 
> Leftist extremism fuels extremism from the Right.


Actually the far left extremism is a recent development, the right extremists have been around forever. I'd say it would be the reverse. The fat left is finally reacting to the atrocities committed by the far right.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Stann said:


> I never worked in an abortion clinic, in the course of my nursing education and employment I've observed three of them. The first one I will never forget. It was during my rotation training in ER on nights. A bunch of hookers brought in one of their younger members who was very very pregnant. The girl was totally out of it. The girls said, " The bitch is 2 weeks overdue and now she's starting to smell. Besides she's crazy. " Upon examination it was determined the fetus was dead and beginning to decay. Blood test revealed she went septic, the fetus has multiple problems and it was a down syndrome baby. Due to the woman's condition a C-section was out of the question. They use crusher forceps and removed the what remained of the fetus vaginally. The stench was unbelievable. Two of the female students passed out. I wanted to vomit but I didn't. The state hospital where I was training had too many cases like this. Do any of you want to hear about the other two ?


Cool story bro.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Death Angel said:


> A "fetus" is a description of a STAGE OF GROWTH OF A HUMAN BEING.
> 
> It's the same stupidity as saying "That's not a human being, that's a "senior citizen."
> 
> Or, "that's not a human being, that's a teenager."
> 
> Or, "That's not a human being, that's an adolescent"
> 
> Liberals really are this stupid folks


Reminds you of how Nazi Germany classified who was a person and who wasn't.  Abortion mills are the modern Dachau Death camps.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Agreed, murdering a person is a crime. Unfortunately a fetus is not a person. In fact at 16 weeks it isn't even a fetus yet. So having an abortion wouldn't even be feticide, maybe it could be classified as embryocide. I don't know but it definitely isn't murder. In fact, murder has to be proven in a court of law. So what most it's only killing an embryo.


Hitler said the same thing about Jews, Roma, homosexuals, etc.  You are a eugenist.  And abortion is the epitome of selfishness.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> Hitler said the same thing about Jews, Roma, homosexuals, etc.  You are a eugenist.  And abortion is the epitome of selfishness.


Are you anti-abortion people on here are delusional. I am a good and decent person. I am a realist. I support a woman's right to choose. I and not a eugenist. I am not a murderer. I am not a liar. If you do not respect a woman's right to govern her own body, you not I, are more of the type of person that would promote the Holocaust. My mother had two cousins in concentration camps. That suffering was part of my heritage. I'm not going to inflict that on women and make them second class citizens. It's not the same as killing them, but it is a death nonetheless. Shame on you crazy, stupid people. We've gone through this before, you've learned nothing from history.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> Reminds you of how Nazi Germany classified who was a person and who wasn't.  Abortion mills are the modern Dachau Death camps.


The first abortions were performed by the ancient Egyptians. Abortions have occurred throughout history,  if they had not, the world will be long dead by now. Overpopulation is the biggest threat we face and it's totally unaddressed by anyone. It creates all the other problems. The population would even out and even decline to five or six billion on the planet we would have a chance to survive. At the current rate of increase we have less than a hundred years to survive. Before that time the planet's ecosystem will be totally destroyed, they'll be more death than life on the planet, the people who survived the first wave of famine, war and pestilence will be at each other's throats. I'm sorry but saving more fetuses is the last thing we need to be talking about. Especially if they're unwanted. There's no solution to this problem for you people. If you win you lose, if you lose you still lose. I really believe it's too late for the human race. I'm glad I'm old and won't be around myself I don't want to see it go down. This world was so beautiful when I was young it keeps getting less and less because people can't control their emotions and can't see the forest for the trees. Good luck to everyone out there, you're going to need it.


----------



## beautress

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I wish I could tell you some of the horrors I experienced when I worked at a clinic where abortions were performed many years ago, may God forgive me.


It takes time to disprove a mob deception who blames others for their crimes.  When it dawned on you that you bought the wrong farm due to peer pressure, it made you sorry, and you made up for it by being sure others now know the truth. God is gracious to those who get entangled in a vice only to learn the truth as time slips by. Our God is a good God and always says "I forgive" when someone is sorry. bans the behavior for life and pays more attention to the truth by dusting off the old family bible or picks one up at Good Will. You are forgiven. Believe it and you are making up for it now by defending the lives you now realize are God's little teacher.  God is good. Don't ever doubt it again.   You will become someone ten times as effective as me because you have seen it for what it is and your experience is smarter than someone who merely reads lugrubiously and learns in that most boring way like me. You are destined to be the one God uses to improve this insidious national misconception and I am barely smart enough to love the ground you now walk on. ♡♡♡


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> Are you anti-abortion people on here are delusional. I am a good and decent person. I am a realist. I support a woman's right to choose. I and not a eugenist. I am not a murderer. I am not a liar. If you do not respect a woman's right to govern her own body, you not I, are more of the type of person that would promote the Holocaust. My mother had two cousins in concentration camps. That suffering was part of my heritage. I'm not going to inflict that on women and make them second class citizens. It's not the same as killing them, but it is a death nonetheless. Shame on you crazy, stupid people. We've gone through this before, you've learned nothing from history.


You are gravely mistaken, doll.


----------



## frigidweirdo

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com



Yeah, wonderful news, the government gets to stick its face right in your life and tell you what to do. 

Just what conservatives really want.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Stann said:


> This world was so beautiful when I was young it keeps getting less and less because people can't control their emotions


This world was so beautiful when I was young and it keeps getting less and less because people can't control their genitals.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> You just said some abortions are justified. Thank you I think they all are justified it depends on what the situation is and who's it got the fetus. That fetus can be a blessing, it can also be a curse. The second one was a 15 year old girl also at the State hospital another sad case she didn't even know how she got pregnant if they did DNA studies back then I'm sure it would have been a case of incest. And I don't know if you'd call this an abortion or not. This is  over 50 years ago now. But when* it was delivered*, the organs were on the outside of the body, I believe it was missing part of the spine because of the body was malformed posture of the body. It was a blue baby, it was struggling to breathe and barely hanging on. The doctor looked over at me and gently put his fingers over the baby's neck. That ended the torment. You told the girl that the child did not survive and never showed it to her. To this very day I admire that doctor during the hard  but necessary job that he did.


In the case where medical technology was in some things extremely lacking, and where things like this happened, then it wasn't considered an abortion in this situation, but rather a merciful act performed by the medical doctor in charge. 

However, you said that the teen had no idea how she got pregnant ? Uhh I think she knew how she got pregnant, and who got her pregnant, and the fact that she didn't alert someone in order to get her help immediately (after the event took place against her will), speaks bad on her part unless she was intimidated or threatened by her molester or attacker forcing her to keep quite about it or else. Still there was no abortion here, so what's your point ?


----------



## beagle9

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, wonderful news, the government gets to stick its face right in your life and tell you what to do.
> 
> Just what conservatives really want.


Pfffft, what you mad that the conservatives got one up on y'all, otherwise when it comes to trying to control something or someone now ???

At least this is something that saves lives instead of takes lives. Can the leftist say the same ??


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Are you anti-abortion people on here are delusional. I am a good and decent person. I am a realist. I support a woman's right to choose. I and not a eugenist. I am not a murderer. I am not a liar. If you do not respect a woman's right to govern her own body, you not I, are more of the type of person that would promote the Holocaust. My mother had two cousins in concentration camps. That suffering was part of my heritage. I'm not going to inflict that on women and make them second class citizens. It's not the same as killing them, but it is a death nonetheless. Shame on you crazy, stupid people. We've gone through this before, you've learned nothing from history.


"Good and decent" people don't exist in G-d's economy.  He considers mankind evil and wicked.  In fact, Jeremiah writes that the human heart is "deceitful above all things and desperately wicked, who can know it"?  G-d knows the reprobate condition of our hearts.  This is the reason for the Cross.  Jesus Christ died so that man can be reconciled with G-d, be born again, and experience TRUE peace and contentment that no material or worldly thing can accomplish.  You are not good and decent and you will never enter heaven based on that, nor based on how many "good deeds" you do.  Without Christ, you, as well as every other unbeliever, no matter how "good" they may be, stand condemned already.  The ONLY hope for mankind is to be born again (John 3:3)


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, wonderful news, the government gets to stick its face right in your life and tell you what to do.
> 
> Just what conservatives really want.


Mandatory Jabs says “hi”.


----------



## beautress

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> This world was so beautiful when I was young and it keeps getting less and less because people can't control their genitals.


Yes they can. Time for revivals for young Christians!

And it's time to give charlatan sewer rats like Biden, Pelosi, Schumer, Waters, Nadler, Cheney, Schiff, and Harris their pink slips.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

beautress said:


> Yes they can. Time for revivals for young Christians!
> 
> And it's time to give charlatan sewer rats like Biden, Pelosi, Schumer, Waters, Nadler, Cheney, Schiff, and Harris their pink slips.


I'm happy to live in a small Midwest town where young men are growing up right.  They are taught firearms safety from the time they learn to walk and encouraged by high school rifle and trap clubs, and I now feel safe around my town's young men, knowing they are competent shooters.  

Last week, when the first snow of the season hit, school was let out early and the members of the high school wrestling team got on their ATV's fitted with blades and plowed the driveways of the town's elderly people.  High school students of good character!  Imagine what a thrill this is after living in the cesspool of Seattle!

There are quiet pools of good people and I pray that they keep growing.


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> Are you anti-abortion people on here are delusional. I am a good and decent person. I am a realist. I support a woman's right to choose. I and not a eugenist. I am not a murderer. I am not a liar. If you do not respect a woman's right to govern her own body, you not I, are more of the type of person that would promote the Holocaust. My mother had two cousins in concentration camps. That suffering was part of my heritage. I'm not going to inflict that on women and make them second class citizens. It's not the same as killing them, but it is a death nonetheless. Shame on you crazy, stupid people. We've gone through this before, you've learned nothing from history.


Project much?


----------



## GMCGeneral

beautress said:


> *Yes they can. Time for revivals for young Christians!*
> 
> And it's time to give charlatan sewer rats like Biden, Pelosi, Schumer, Waters, Nadler, Cheney, Schiff, and Harris their pink slips.


That's the key right there!  The Church needs to step up and proclaim the Gospel loud and clear!  That is the only true hope for mankind.


----------



## Foolardi

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


 I feel an obligation to correct something.The Supreeme Court did not ALLOW the
  Texas Abortion Ban to stand.It was a majority of Conservative Supreme Court Jurists
  that did.Do not lump all Jurists as if one.
   Like a Jury of one's peer all it take is one juror out of 12 to make for a mistrial.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Foolardi said:


> I feel an obligation to correct something.The Supreeme Court did not ALLOW the
> Texas Abortion Ban to stand.It was a majority of Conservative Supreme Court Jurists
> that did.Do not lump all Jurists as if one.
> Like a Jury of one's peer all it take is one juror out of 12 to make for a mistrial.


This is not a trial jury.  You do not need a unanimous body for a decision to be rendered here.  Majority decision is that the Texas law stands.


----------



## beagle9

GMCGeneral said:


> This is not a trial jury.  You do not need a unanimous body for a decision to be rendered here.  Majority decision is that the Texas law stands.


Majority decision is that the Texas law stands. 

With the add that if their are those who might be affected negatively by it, then they can therefore sue the official's that enforce the law or they can challenge the law itself, otherwise based upon their lawsuit brought ?

Sounds like the court compromised in order to please both sides. If the law stands, then it should be backed by the courts that allowed it to stand.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> The first abortions were performed by the ancient Egyptians. Abortions have occurred throughout history,  if they had not, the world will be long dead by now. Overpopulation is the biggest threat we face and it's totally unaddressed by anyone. It creates all the other problems. The population would even out and even decline to five or six billion on the planet we would have a chance to survive. At the current rate of increase we have less than a hundred years to survive. Before that time the planet's ecosystem will be totally destroyed, they'll be more death than life on the planet, the people who survived the first wave of famine, war and pestilence will be at each other's throats. I'm sorry but saving more fetuses is the last thing we need to be talking about. Especially if they're unwanted. There's no solution to this problem for you people. If you win you lose, if you lose you still lose. I really believe it's too late for the human race. I'm glad I'm old and won't be around myself I don't want to see it go down. This world was so beautiful when I was young it keeps getting less and less because people can't control their emotions and can't see the forest for the trees. Good luck to everyone out there, you're going to need it.


*Your Cult at Least Wants to Murder Modern Life*

Why do Pro-Choicers associate themselves with such wacky depressing ideas?  If the undecided hear such sickening crybaby Doom and Gloom negativism, they'll go Pro-Life.  

The Earth is underpopulated.  If Alaska had the same density as New Jersey, which is not jam-packed, it would have 700 million people.  The same ratio applies to natural resources:  we develop far less than 1%.  Don't believe the inferior IQs who preach scarcity:  they are jealous of creative geniuses and want to bloviate that the no hidden resources will ever be developed by anybody.  

The same jealousy makes these Diploma Dumbos say that what geniuses have wrought—the modern economy—will poison our air, wiping us off the face of the Earth. That is a primitive superstition.  Nature is a crime against humanity; it is not supernatural.  The way you describe life on Earth if we don't go Green is the way human existence was throughout history before the Industrial Age.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

beautress said:


> It takes time to disprove a mob deception who blames others for their crimes.  When it dawned on you that you bought the wrong farm due to peer pressure, it made you sorry, and you made up for it by being sure others now know the truth. God is gracious to those who get entangled in a vice only to learn the truth as time slips by. Our God is a good God and always says "I forgive" when someone is sorry. bans the behavior for life and pays more attention to the truth by dusting off the old family bible or picks one up at Good Will. You are forgiven. Believe it and you are making up for it now by defending the lives you now realize are God's little teacher.  God is good. Don't ever doubt it again.   You will become someone ten times as effective as me because you have seen it for what it is and your experience is smarter than someone who merely reads lugrubiously and learns in that most boring way like me. You are destined to be the one God uses to improve this insidious national misconception and I am barely smart enough to love the ground you now walk on. ♡♡♡


*No God Would Want an Unwanted Child to Be Born*

God would have specifically made abortion one of the Shall Nots if he opposed it.


----------



## FJB

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *No God Would Want an Unwanted Child to Be Born*
> 
> God would have specifically made abortion one of the Shall Nots if he opposed it.





1. God doesn't make mistakes and no child is unwanted in His eyes because He's the one who made it in the first place.


2. How about thou shall not kill? Ring any bells?


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> You are gravely mistaken, doll.


Right, your anti-abortion people don't even know me but you think I made it to some kind of terrible mistake I don't think so you're the ones who are making the mistakes we went through this all before if you don't learn from history you're really stupid and making a grave mistake.


----------



## Stann

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *No God Would Want an Unwanted Child to Be Born*
> 
> God would have specifically made abortion one of the Shall Nots if he opposed it.


Their god did far worse, he wasn't satisfied to kill all the men women and children that would include pregnant women too he went on to tell them to kill all their animals too cuz somehow the animals had sinned they were evil bad creatures right this is the god they're listening to. Makes a whole lot of sense if you are mentally ill.


----------



## Stann

The Doctor's Wife said:


> 1. God doesn't make mistakes and no child is unwanted in His eyes because He's the one who made it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 2. How about thou shall not kill? Ring any bells?


I'm pretty sure he meant killing people that are already here people that exist not potential people. And despite your delusions a fetus is not a person.


----------



## GMCGeneral

The Doctor's Wife said:


> 1. God doesn't make mistakes and no child is unwanted in His eyes because He's the one who made it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 2. How about thou shall not kill? Ring any bells?


1.  David wrote in the Psalms that he shall praise G-d for I am "wonderfully and fearfully made" and Jeremiah declares that "Before I formed you in the belly of your mother I knew you, and ordained you as a prophet".  G-d's purpose and plan shall not be thwarted, no matter what Satan or man tries to do.

2.   The correct translation is "You shall not MURDER" which is what abortion is-legalized murder.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Their god did far worse, he wasn't satisfied to kill all the men women and children that would include pregnant women too he went on to tell them to kill all their animals too cuz somehow the animals had sinned they were evil bad creatures right this is the god they're listening to. Makes a whole lot of sense if you are mentally ill.


No, makes perfect sense when you are born again.  G-d's judgements are because of man's rebellion against Him.  Sodom and Gomorrah, the flood, and the soon coming end time judgements are because mankind REFUSES to repent.


----------



## FJB

Stann said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant killing people that are already here people that exist not potential people. And despite your delusions a fetus is not a person.




So when a baby kicks inside a woman's stomach that baby is considered non-existent?


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant killing people that are already here people that exist not potential people. And despite your delusions a fetus is not a person.


No such thing as "potential" people.  Either you are or are not!


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

sparky said:


> View attachment 574734
> 
> ~S~


The running of the whores.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> 1.  David wrote in the Psalms that he shall praise G-d for I am "wonderfully and fearfully made" and Jeremiah declares that "Before I formed you in the belly of your mother I knew you, and ordained you as a prophet".  G-d's purpose and plan shall not be thwarted, no matter what Satan or man tries to do.
> 
> 2.   The correct translation is "You shall not MURDER" which is what abortion is-legalized murder.


A person has to exist first, since a fetus is not a person there can be no murder. That most it would be fetuscide  if such a word exists. An abortion is a medical procedure. It has no place in the courts, and only doctor should be determining when and how it's used. The Texas law at 16 weeks is not even a fetus yet it's just an embryo so I guess that would be embryocide in that case. In either case it's not murder. Keep your delusions to yourself you are poisoning reason and logic in this country.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> No such thing as "potential" people.  Either you are or are not!


Well if they're loved and wanted they will become people if they're not they're aborted. No such thing as a " unborn ' child, it was a term cooked up by anti-abortion people to make the issue more emotional. Which is the last thing we need in this country people getting emotional about every fucking thing, especially when it's none of their business.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> No such thing as "potential" people.  Either you are or are not!


Tell that to your god; there are more miscarriages ( name given when God decides to do an abortion ) then there are abortions. According to your own definitions your God is the biggest murderer of all.


----------



## Stann

Gabe Lackmann said:


> The running of the whores.


And why would you care about a bunch of whores that's what you just called all women who want an abortion. You are not pro-life you are anti-abortion and maybe you hate women also.


----------



## beagle9

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *No God Would Want an Unwanted Child to Be Born*
> 
> God would have specifically made abortion one of the Shall Nots if he opposed it.


God has nothing to do with abortion period. He is a pro-life God. How man perverts the earth is on him not on God.

He gave the instructions of how to live a good and holy life, and if we ignore that then it's on us. Consequences of our actions will follow. Fact.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Stann said:


> And why would you care about a bunch of whores that's what you just called all women who want an abortion. You are not pro-life you are anti-abortion and maybe you hate women also.


Just calling a whore a whore. Keep yer feckin legs closed outside of marriage ya feckin slut.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> Tell that to your god; there are more miscarriages ( name given when God decides to do an abortion ) then there are abortions. According to your own definitions your God is the biggest murderer of all.


This shows how utterly stupid you are.

God being the author of life, the creater of the eternal soul can't be a murderer if we have life eternal, even after our flesh gives up our spirit upon this earth or realm in which we live in, our spirit lives on.

Now where you choose to live out your eternal life will be up to you, but we are currently just standing upon the launching pad. The movie "Ghost" might be an interesting movie to watch for you.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Well if they're loved and wanted they will become people if they're not they're aborted. No such thing as a " unborn ' child, it was a term cooked up by anti-abortion people to make the issue more emotional. Which is the last thing we need in this country people getting emotional about every fucking thing, especially when it's none of their business.


It is plenty our business when abortion cheapens life.  Abortion is the ultimate in selfishness and greed.  You have zero idea of the concepts of honor, duty, obligation, and sacrifice.  You Leftists are the most selfish people around.


----------



## GMCGeneral

beagle9 said:


> This shows how utterly stupid you are.
> 
> God being the author of life, the creater of the eternal soul can't be a murderer if we have life eternal, even after our flesh gives up our spirit upon this earth or realm in which we live in, our spirit lives on.
> 
> Now where you choose to live out your eternal life will be up to you, but we are currently just standing upon the launching pad. The movie "Ghost" might be an interesting movie to watch for you.


the ONLY factor that matters as to whether one enters Heaven or not is what that person did with Jesus Christ while here.


----------



## beagle9

The Doctor's Wife said:


> So when a baby kicks inside a woman's stomach that baby is considered non-existent?


After the stupidity the poster Stann has shown in here, I will be putting his demonic ace on ignore. Don't lower your IQ any lower trying to convince him, but that's up to you.


----------



## beagle9

GMCGeneral said:


> the ONLY factor that matters as to whether one enters Heaven or not is what that person did with Jesus Christ while here.


You can enter heaven or you can enter hell, the choice is definitely ours. Stann wants to play dangerous games with his soul, and it makes one wonder if he feels like there is no longer any hope for him. Saying what he said against God, tells me that he thinks that it's over for him.


----------



## toobfreak

Mr Clean said:


> Abortion Tourism to be the next big thing.


----------



## GMCGeneral

beagle9 said:


> You can enter heaven or you can enter hell, the choice is definitely ours. Stann wants to play dangerous games with his soul, and it makes one wonder if he feels like there is no longer any hope for him. Saying what he said against God, tells me that he thinks that it's over for him.


Alot of people do that.  They try to disprove G-d over and over again.  but ultimately fail.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> God has nothing to do with abortion period. He is a pro-life God. How man perverts the earth is on him not on God.
> 
> He gave the instructions of how to live a good and holy life, and if we ignore that then it's on us. Consequences of our actions will follow. Fact.


Your truth of your god rings hollow; he ordered the mass murder of many men women and children, that would include pregnant women also. As well as dumb animals who we said were contaminated by the people who own them. Right, that makes perfect sense for a silly tribal god.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> Your truth of your god rings hollow; he ordered the mass murder of many men women and children, that would include pregnant women also. As well as dumb animals who we said were contaminated by the people who own them. Right, that makes perfect sense for a silly tribal god, In case you can't figure it out that means you're not pro-life and neither is your god.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Your truth of your god rings hollow; he ordered the mass murder of many men women and children, that would include pregnant women also. As well as dumb animals who we said were contaminated by the people who own them. Right, that makes perfect sense for a silly tribal god.


And yet you overlook the reason BEHIND G-d's judgement.  And that is because of disobedient man, his sin, and the destruction we cause.  Again, the ONLY way to escape G-d's wrath is at the Cross, but you're too stubborn, stupid, or both to understand that.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> And yet you overlook the reason BEHIND G-d's judgement.  And that is because of disobedient man, his sin, and the destruction we cause.  Again, the ONLY way to escape G-d's wrath is at the Cross, but you're too stubborn, stupid, or both to understand that.


Wake up already ! The message of a vengeful evil tribal god means nothing to me. If a GOD / CREATOR being actually exists, and I believe one does. He has nothing in common with any of the religious gods that man has created.


----------



## sparky

Gabe Lackmann said:


> The running of the whores.


Whores make an honest living Gabe

which is more than i can say for most incumbents

~S~


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

sparky said:


> Whores make an honest living Gabe
> 
> which is more than i can say for most incumbents
> 
> ~S~


True.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Golfing Gator said:


> The people did not vote on the law.



The people voted for the people who appointed the people who voted for this law.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Stann said:


> Such a disgrace ! Women in Texas are now second class citizens ; they don't even have control over their own bodies. May as well be slaves to the man.



Demleftist are taking away control of the body of every man, woman and child in American.


----------



## Stann

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The people voted for the people who appointed the people who voted for this law.


That's not the same thing, most politicians think they're better than other people, in the end they almost always prove they're a whole lot worse.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Stann said:


> Agreed, murdering a person is a crime. Unfortunately a fetus is not a person. In fact at 16 weeks it isn't even a fetus yet. So having an abortion wouldn't even be feticide, maybe it could be classified as embryocide. I don't know but it definitely isn't murder. In fact, murder has to be proven in a court of law. So what most it's only killing an embryo.


It already has been proven when a pregnant mother is murdered.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Wake up already ! The message of a vengeful evil tribal god means nothing to me. If a GOD / CREATOR being actually exists, and I believe one does. He has nothing in common with any of the religious gods that man has created.


Yet you overlook that G-d is much more than just "love and tolerance"  He is also Holy, Righteous, and Just.  He cannot, nor will not allow sin into His presence.  This "evil tribal" god you refer to doesn't exist.  The Sovereign G-d of Creation does, however.  And He is Yeshua Moshiach.  Jesus the Messiah!  And He provided the ONLY way to Him, and that's through the Cross.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Stann said:


> That's not the same thing, most politicians think they're better than other people, in the end they almost always prove they're a whole lot worse.


Nice try. Epic fail.


----------



## Stann

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> It already has been proven when a pregnant mother is murdered.


That prove nothing. The only thing that proved is that mother wanted that child and the man took it away from her. There is no equivalency at all to abortion.


----------



## beautress

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *No God Would Want an Unwanted Child to Be Born*
> 
> God would have specifically made abortion one of the Shall Nots if he opposed it.


Scripture book, chapter, and verse, plz. Ain't there, is it. But "lean not unto thine own understanding" is, doll. So is "thou shalt not kill."


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> Scripture book, chapter, and verse, plz. Ain't there, is it. But "lean not unto thine own understanding" is, doll. So is "thou shalt not kill."


You're talking about your man-made religious god ; referring to his book to find advice on GOD's wisdom is blasphemy to the real natural GOD.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, wonderful news, the government gets to stick its face right in your life and tell you what to do.
> 
> Just what conservatives really want.



Flatulent *Joes vaccine mandate was unavailable for comment.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Stann said:


> That prove nothing. The only thing that proved is that mother wanted that child and the man took it away from her. There is no equivalency at all to abortion.



You asked for judicial proof. I gave it to you. 
Your opinion is not proof.


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> A person has to exist first, since a fetus is not a person there can be no murder. That most it would be fetuscide  if such a word exists. An abortion is a medical procedure. It has no place in the courts, and only doctor should be determining when and how it's used. The Texas law at 16 weeks is not even a fetus yet it's just an embryo so I guess that would be embryocide in that case. In either case it's not murder. Keep your delusions to yourself you are poisoning reason and logic in this country.


Mankind has many stages of LIFE. Conception not only is the first stage, it has EVERYTHING NEEDED to folloe a specific task or organization of DNA for a human being that is neither its mother nor its father following stage I of development. Fetal development, unlike you say,  is total organization of not only a plan, but also its journey through a million details, each a stage of such a complex undertaking you cannot wrap your mind around that it most certainly a human being that is worth being here. You need to get your brain unlocked from lala demmieland, grow up to those of us who know that scientifically, development of a human being doesn't begin with inhaling and exhaling. 

Only a nutcase toady would think development starts with a stage that is way past a million tasks marks, and development stages continue through life. Ending a life in its formative years is not a natural death, it is called a kill, a murder, an execution, and scientific evidence shows that the fetus is not only a living human being, uterine photographic evidence shows fetuses will dart away from the killing equipment of abortion including coathangers, tongs, forceps, and vaccuums and cutting equipment such as knives, scissors, and sticks. Their only defense of avoidance is not affective against those who would murder these poor little ol cuties who WANT TO LIVE, WANT TO LIVE FREE OF KILLERS, WANT TO ESCAPE THE WOMB WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT, AND WANT TO BE LEFT ALONE FROM PEOPLE WHO MAKE A LIVING KILLING INNOCENT HUMAN BEINGS. And when they get here they want to eat, they want to learn to talk to others and to learn good manners that others like them to have.

How could someone kill a part of themselves by one so dependent and needing adult care as an unborn future citizen of this great country?


----------



## beagle9

GMCGeneral said:


> Alot of people do that.  They try to disprove G-d over and over again.  but ultimately fail.


It's because they have failed in life or they think that they have, so they blame.


----------



## beagle9

GMCGeneral said:


> And yet you overlook the reason BEHIND G-d's judgement.  And that is because of disobedient man, his sin, and the destruction we cause.  Again, the ONLY way to escape G-d's wrath is at the Cross, but you're too stubborn, stupid, or both to understand that.


I think he understands, but he feels that he has screwed up so bad in life, that he has switched over to the dark side.


----------



## Stann

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Nice try. Epic fail.


Epic fail is you guys you're pathetic. Grasping that straws to support the faulty premise ; in the end you will regret ever even trying this b******* it's been done before and it's a no-go. Women represent the majority now and most men support the women. You're extremist minority is trying to shove this down America's throat and we don't want it. Been there done that it didn't work the first time around it's not going to work now. A total waste of time and effort, mostly yours.


----------



## frigidweirdo

beagle9 said:


> Pfffft, what you mad that the conservatives got one up on y'all, otherwise when it comes to trying to control something or someone now ???
> 
> At least this is something that saves lives instead of takes lives. Can the leftist say the same ??



I'm not mad, no. I've long ago realized that human beings are generally assholes and make decisions based on image and others manipulating them with ease. 

My comment was just pointing out the massive hypocrisy on this issue by the right.

That your comment was just an emotion brain fart, shows me that you don't have an argument other than "nah, nah, ni nah nah, we won, fuck you." Childish nonsense.


----------



## frigidweirdo

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Flatulent *Joes vaccine mandate was unavailable for comment.



You might be on the wrong forum. This forum is for politics.


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> Mankind has many stages of LIFE. Conception not only is the first stage, it has EVERYTHING NEEDED to folloe a specific task or organization of DNA for a human being that is neither its mother nor its father following stage I of development. Fetal development, unlike you say,  is total organization of not only a plan, but also its journey through a million details, each a stage of such a complex undertaking you cannot wrap your mind around that it most certainly a human being that is worth being here. You need to get your brain unlocked from lala demmieland, grow up to those of us who know that scientifically, development of a human being doesn't begin with inhaling and exhaling.
> 
> Only a nutcase toady would think development starts with a stage that is way past a million tasks marks, and development stages continue through life. Ending a life in its formative years is not a natural death, it is called a kill, a murder, an execution, and scientific evidence shows that the fetus is not only a living human being, uterine photographic evidence shows fetuses will dart away from the killing equipment of abortion including coathangers, tongs, forceps, and vaccuums and cutting equipment such as knives, scissors, and sticks. Their only defense of avoidance is not affective against those who would murder these poor little ol cuties who WANT TO LIVE, WANT TO LIVE FREE OF KILLERS, WANT TO ESCAPE THE WOMB WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT, AND WANT TO BE LEFT ALONE FROM PEOPLE WHO MAKE A LIVING KILLING INNOCENT HUMAN BEINGS. And when they get here they want to eat, they want to learn to talk to others and to learn good manners that others like them to have.
> 
> How could someone kill a part of themselves by one so dependent and needing adult care as an unborn future citizen of this great country?


----------



## Stann

You keep calling this a child. It isn't even an embryo at 16 weeks. How many times do I have to say this before it sinks in. It doesn't have a brain yet it doesn't have a human heart yet it looks like a tadpole a deformed tadpole a third of its body length is its tail. It weighs a quarter ounce it's a half inch long. Tissues are beginning to differentiate and the major organs are starting to form. It has no eyes it has no ears it is not self aware and will not be self-aware until it is born if that is the outcome that is in its future. I believe it's at 24 weeks when it can sense pain but it cannot understand what it is there's still no cerebral development or higher functions simple motor functions are all that the brain not controls. Can you in your furthest imagination list another such being that you would call a human being. You can't. It could become a human being but it isn't a human being at this time. It is alive that's true, it's  simple heart is beating but it is no way a human being. If I took this to the Texas Congress and said this was an endangered animal that was lived in the San Antonio River and we needed to protect those waters from pollution and exploitation by industrial entities I'm sure every Republican in that Congress would voted down they wouldn't try to save it. So much for your human being. Like I said all along the potential is there but that's all just the potential.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> You keep calling this a child. It isn't even an embryo at 16 weeks. How many times do I have to say this before it sinks in. It doesn't have a brain yet it doesn't have a human heart yet it looks like a tadpole a deformed tadpole a third of its body length is its tail. It weighs a quarter ounce it's a half inch long. Tissues are beginning to differentiate and the major organs are starting to form. It has no eyes it has no ears it is not self aware and will not be self-aware until it is born if that is the outcome that is in its future. I believe it's at 24 weeks when it can sense pain but it cannot understand what it is there's still no cerebral development or higher functions simple motor functions are all that the brain not controls. Can you in your furthest imagination list another such being that you would call a human being. You can't. It could become a human being but it isn't a human being at this time. It is alive that's true, it's  simple heart is beating but it is no way a human being. If I took this to the Texas Congress and said this was an endangered animal that was lived in the San Antonio River and we needed to protect those waters from pollution and exploitation by industrial entities I'm sure every Republican in that Congress would voted down they wouldn't try to save it. So much for your human being. Like I said all along the potential is there but that's all just the potential.


Typo in the middle of above statement; " simple motor functions are all that the brain now controls. "


----------



## GMCGeneral

beagle9 said:


> I think he understands, but he feels that he has screwed up so bad in life, that he has switched over to the dark side.


And yet blinded by hate, unable and unwilling to experience the love of G-d through Jesus Christ.


----------



## San Souci

Stann said:


> You keep calling this a child. It isn't even an embryo at 16 weeks. How many times do I have to say this before it sinks in. It doesn't have a brain yet it doesn't have a human heart yet it looks like a tadpole a deformed tadpole a third of its body length is its tail. It weighs a quarter ounce it's a half inch long. Tissues are beginning to differentiate and the major organs are starting to form. It has no eyes it has no ears it is not self aware and will not be self-aware until it is born if that is the outcome that is in its future. I believe it's at 24 weeks when it can sense pain but it cannot understand what it is there's still no cerebral development or higher functions simple motor functions are all that the brain not controls. Can you in your furthest imagination list another such being that you would call a human being. You can't. It could become a human being but it isn't a human being at this time. It is alive that's true, it's  simple heart is beating but it is no way a human being. If I took this to the Texas Congress and said this was an endangered animal that was lived in the San Antonio River and we needed to protect those waters from pollution and exploitation by industrial entities I'm sure every Republican in that Congress would voted down they wouldn't try to save it. So much for your human being. Like I said all along the potential is there but that's all just the potential.


Because it is a fuckin' LIE. Where did YOU get your MD , fuckstick?


----------



## Stann

San Souci said:


> Because it is a fuckin' LIE. Where did YOU get your MD , fuckstick?


----------



## the other mike

Careful what you wish for.








						How California plans to copy Texas abortion tactics for gun control
					

Gov. Gavin Newsom wants to let Californians sue some firearm manufacturers and sellers.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Stann

I don't usually talk to morons but you're a new one ; I'll give you and your bad ass attitude the benefit of the doubt. Which is more than anti-abortion people on here are giving to women. See for yourself, simply put in " description of fetus at 16 weeks " for yourself and read what comes up. I have not lied, and I'm not buying into the lie that anti-abortion people on here are doing this out of the goodness of their hearts. They are not, they are constantly disrespecting women, and some of them seem to actually hate women. I never met such a large number of sick people.


----------



## beagle9

frigidweirdo said:


> I'm not mad, no. I've long ago realized that human beings are generally assholes and make decisions based on image and others manipulating them with ease.
> 
> My comment was just pointing out the massive hypocrisy on this issue by the right.
> That your comment was just an emotion brain fart, shows me that you don't have an argument other than "nah, nah, ni nah nah, we won, fuck you." Childish nonsense.


Ahhh looky, looky below, you done went and got yourself a fan... Ain't you so proud ?  ROTFLMBO.


----------



## beagle9

the other mike said:


> Careful what you wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How California plans to copy Texas abortion tactics for gun control
> 
> 
> Gov. Gavin Newsom wants to let Californians sue some firearm manufacturers and sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com


Good luck with that stupidity. It's been tried and tried to no avail, and to hell with that screwball nuisance.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> Yet you overlook that G-d is much more than just "love and tolerance"  He is also Holy, Righteous, and Just.  He cannot, nor will not allow sin into His presence.  This "evil tribal" god you refer to doesn't exist.  The Sovereign G-d of Creation does, however.  And He is Yeshua Moshiach.  Jesus the Messiah!  And He provided the ONLY way to Him, and that's through the Cross.


So does god of yours has a catch 22 clause attached your membership in his admiration club. That sounds like a trick only humans could come up with ; it's not worthy of GOD.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> Alot of people do that.  They try to disprove G-d over and over again.  but ultimately fail.


If what I say is against your god so be it. It does not endanger me in one bit. You are the one who is frightened of your own God. That you say you love him. That sounds like a hate-love relationship to me. I'm not that kinky. But go ahead, do what you want, last I heard we're still a  " Free Nation " ( for some of us anyway ).


----------



## San Souci

Stann said:


> I don't usually talk to morons but you're a new one ; I'll give you and your bad ass attitude the benefit of the doubt. Which is more than anti-abortion people on here are giving to women. See for yourself, simply put in " description of fetus at 16 weeks " for yourself and read what comes up. I have not lied, and I'm not buying into the lie that anti-abortion people on here are doing this out of the goodness of their hearts. They are not, they are constantly disrespecting women, and some of them seem to actually hate women. I never met such a large number of sick people.


The best form of contraception is abstinance outside of marriage. Being promiscuous is not only irresponsible ,it can lead to AIDS ,syphilis ,the Clap ,and other nasty diseases.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> After the stupidity the poster Stann has shown in here, I will be putting his demonic ace on ignore. Don't lower your IQ any lower trying to convince him, but that's up to you.


When the fetus starts kicking in a woman's womb it's a little late for an abortion unless testing reveals it is terribly deformed, probably not viable or a danger to the mother. These are the hardest abortion decisions to make because it usually involves women who love and want the child.


----------



## Stann

San Souci said:


> The best form of contraception is abstinance outside of marriage. Being promiscuous is not only irresponsible ,it can lead to AIDS ,syphilis ,the Clap ,and other nasty diseases.


Agreed, unfortunately most humans don't abide with that. Should we force them all to conform ? So much for a free America.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> Ahhh looky, looky below, you done went and got yourself a fan... Ain't you so proud ?  ROTFLMBO.


You are such an idiot. A few people on here that are actually pro-life are making some good suggestions they should be commended for it. The abortion rates have been steadily going down in this country for the past 18 years it's because of education and better women's health. Education is the key here not intimidation.


----------



## frigidweirdo

beagle9 said:


> Ahhh looky, looky below, you done went and got yourself a fan... Ain't you so proud ?  ROTFLMBO.


Fuck off


----------



## beagle9

frigidweirdo said:


> Fuck off


Better you than me.


----------



## Stann

frigidweirdo said:


> I'm not mad, no. I've long ago realized that human beings are generally assholes and make decisions based on image and others manipulating them with ease.
> 
> My comment was just pointing out the massive hypocrisy on this issue by the right.
> 
> That your comment was just an emotion brain fart, shows me that you don't have an argument other than "nah, nah, ni nah nah, we won, fuck you." Childish nonsense.


I understand your position. One thing that is always left out of these discussions; that should be included. A pregnant woman does not get pregnant by herself. If we're going to condemn and call a woman a criminal because she wants an abortion; should the man who acted so irresponsibly go unmentioned and unpunished also. This is what's wrong with punitive situations they don't take in the whole picture they don't account for everything and especially blanket punitive measures which don't make exceptions for serious issues around abortion. What are your thoughts on the men involved in these situations. I just tried I'm just trying to tell you people you're opening up a can of worms. Life is and always will be messy until mankind's childhood ends and we all become more responsible. Responsibility gives people freedom.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Stann said:


> I understand your position. One thing that is always left out of these discussions; that should be included. A pregnant woman does not get pregnant by herself. If we're going to condemn and call a woman a criminal because she wants an abortion; should the man who acted so irresponsibly go unmentioned and unpunished also. This is what's wrong with punitive situations they don't take in the whole picture they don't account for everything and especially blanket punitive measures which don't make exceptions for serious issues around abortion. What are your thoughts on the men involved in these situations. I just tried I'm just trying to tell you people you're opening up a can of worms. Life is and always will be messy until mankind's childhood ends and we all become more responsible. Responsibility gives people freedom.



Well, personally I think we have too many people on this planet. We don't need to be doing something that existed because infant mortality rates were super high. They're not high any more. 

We don't need to be bring people into this world and have them be given a bad life.


----------



## Stann

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, personally I think we have too many people on this planet. We don't need to be doing something that existed because infant mortality rates were super high. They're not high any more.
> 
> We don't need to be bring people into this world and have them be given a bad life.


Thank you.
That is just one of the reasons I support a woman's right to choose.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

The Doctor's Wife said:


> 1. God doesn't make mistakes and no child is unwanted in His eyes because He's the one who made it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 2. How about thou shall not kill? Ring any bells?


*Postmodern Puritans Punishing Heterosexuality*

I wrote "specifically."  THOU SHALT NOT COMMIT ABORTION is specific.  What rings your bell is on the dumb side of the Bell Curve.  Also, you don't trust God to spell things out and have to have the clerics explain "what He really meant."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> Their god did far worse, he wasn't satisfied to kill all the men women and children that would include pregnant women too he went on to tell them to kill all their animals too cuz somehow the animals had sinned they were evil bad creatures right this is the god they're listening to. Makes a whole lot of sense if you are mentally ill.


*Pacifism Is Part of the Death Wish*

Another Pro-Choicer going off on a tangent that turns off the undecided.  The Hebrews were surrounded by corrupt savages, the real Great Satan.  God showed them how to treat their natural enemies.  The decadent German Jews should have paid more attention to their Scripture.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> A person has to exist first, since a fetus is not a person there can be no murder. That most it would be fetuscide  if such a word exists. An abortion is a medical procedure. It has no place in the courts, and only doctor should be determining when and how it's used. The Texas law at 16 weeks is not even a fetus yet it's just an embryo so I guess that would be embryocide in that case. In either case it's not murder. Keep your delusions to yourself you are poisoning reason and logic in this country.


*The Natural Belief Has Always Been That Life Begins at Birth *

Being opposed to abortion is definitely unnatural, or else we would have burials for miscarriages.  If a woman were asked how many kids she's had, she'd never say, "Six.  Three miscarriages, one abortion, and two children who are still living."

If abortion is murder, then it is illegal for a doctor to perform one "to save the life of the mother."  That naturally follows, despite the anti-abortionists' pretending that it is not an article of their faith.


----------



## 1srelluc




----------



## Stann

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Pacifism Is Part of the Death Wish*
> 
> Another Pro-Choicer going off on a tangent that turns off the undecided.  The Hebrews were surrounded by corrupt savages, the real Great Satan.  God showed them how to treat their natural enemies.  The decadent German Jews should have paid more attention to their Scripture.


I may be going off on you guys but look at all the hatred and utter disrespect for women coming out of the posts from the anti-abortion people. These are the worst examples of pro-life people I've ever seen anywhere. They must live in their own little world where they imagine they can decide the fate of everyone else in the world.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

beagle9 said:


> God has nothing to do with abortion period. He is a pro-life God. How man perverts the earth is on him not on God.
> 
> He gave the instructions of how to live a good and holy life, and if we ignore that then it's on us. Consequences of our actions will follow. Fact.


*$ermon of a God $ale$man*

Pray
Then pay
That's the way
To make my day


----------



## Stann

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Natural Belief Has Always Been That Life Begins at Birth *
> 
> Being opposed to abortion is definitely unnatural, or else we would have burials for miscarriages.  If a woman were asked how many kids she's had, she'd never say, "Six.  Three miscarriages, one abortion, and two children who are still living."
> 
> If abortion is murder, then it is illegal for a doctor to perform one "to save the life of the mother."  That naturally follows, despite the anti-abortionists' pretending that it is not an article of their faith.


I had one of the anti-abortion people agree with me that one of them I spoke of was necessary then went on to continue to support is all out bands that don't allow exceptions. They want to have their cake and eat it too. And remember these people are overly concerned about what other people are doing in their lives. Don't they have a life of their own ?


----------



## bravoactual

ESDRAELON said:


> Probably.  States like Cali should put their money where their mouth is.  They should fund travel and lodging expenses for women from non-abortion states to come and get their "procedure".  Maybe Cali can recoup the outlay by using the PP policy of selling parts to medical research or pharmaceutical companies.



Actually private citizens such as myself are already making plans to assist Women in need of an Abortion.  California is also going gun manufacturers with new legislation written in the manner.

You people sick as shit, "We don't want the government making medical decisions" shit.  That is exactly what you are doing.  You dumb as shit fucks do not give two shits about the fetus, it is about control over Women's bodies.  You're not pro-life, you're Anti-Woman.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> You keep calling this a child. It isn't even an embryo at 16 weeks. How many times do I have to say this before it sinks in. It doesn't have a brain yet it doesn't have a human heart yet it looks like a tadpole a deformed tadpole a third of its body length is its tail. It weighs a quarter ounce it's a half inch long. Tissues are beginning to differentiate and the major organs are starting to form. It has no eyes it has no ears it is not self aware and will not be self-aware until it is born if that is the outcome that is in its future. I believe it's at 24 weeks when it can sense pain but it cannot understand what it is there's still no cerebral development or higher functions simple motor functions are all that the brain not controls. Can you in your furthest imagination list another such being that you would call a human being. You can't. It could become a human being but it isn't a human being at this time. It is alive that's true, it's  simple heart is beating but it is no way a human being. If I took this to the Texas Congress and said this was an endangered animal that was lived in the San Antonio River and we needed to protect those waters from pollution and exploitation by industrial entities I'm sure every Republican in that Congress would voted down they wouldn't try to save it. So much for your human being. Like I said all along the potential is there but that's all just the potential.


*This Fake Fetus-Love Makes Them Feel Powerful When It Condemns Other People to Eternal Fire.*

The same non-human description goes for sperm cells.  So it is inconsistent for anti-abortionists if they don't oppose birth control; they have to make up this issue to feel morally superior.  There is no logical difference with the Vatican's control-freak ideology about sex.  Also inconsistent is to allow "murder" in the case of rape, incest, or to save the life of the "mother."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> I may be going off on you guys but look at all the hatred and utter disrespect for women coming out of the posts from the anti-abortion people. These are the worst examples of pro-life people I've ever seen anywhere. They must live in their own little world where they imagine they can decide the fate of everyone else in the world.


*The Scarlet Letter All Over Again*

Yes, once again Pro Choicers throw something nasty in and turn off the undecided.  The Pro-Lifers are against sex outside of marriage, not against women.  They are against human nature, which, through science, is against what Nature condemns us to if we act human.  Nature is a crime against humanity; doing something to defend human natural desires is not a crime.

My cousin, when 18 back in the Puritanical dictatorship days, almost had a mental breakdown when he got his girl friend pregnant.  The result the law condemned him to was a miserable marriage and an unwanted child.


----------



## Stann

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *This Fake Fetus-Love Makes Them Feel Powerful When It Condemns Other People to Eternal Fire.*
> 
> The same non-human description goes for sperm cells.  So it is inconsistent for anti-abortionists if they don't oppose birth control; they have to make up this issue to feel morally superior.  There is no logical difference with the Vatican's control-freak ideology about sex.  Also inconsistent is to allow "murder" in the case of rape, incest, or to save the life of the "mother."


Correct, it all goes back to tribal religion. In an effort to make the tribe as strong as possible homosexuality, masturbation ( wasting of seed ), abortion and anything else that would reduce pregnancies was forbidden, was an abomination I love that word. It makes it sound so terrible and silly at the same time. The goal was to have more soldiers being born in a bigger tribe so they could better protect themselves from all their enemies. For some reason they were hours surrounded by enemies but she had a murder. The so-called judgmental religions judging everyone else but themselves.


----------



## beagle9

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, personally I think we have too many people on this planet. We don't need to be doing something that existed because infant mortality rates were super high. They're not high any more.
> 
> We don't need to be bring people into this world and have them be given a bad life.


Bringing people into the world isn't the problem. The problem is quality of life based upon the culture that is being run by whom(?), and what it stands for, and what it's standard's and values are. Solve these problem's, and this earth could handle million's more children. The problem these days is greed and selfishness on steroid's. The other problem is allowing idiot's from Hades to get into powerful position's.


----------



## rightnow909

Stann said:


> Thank you.
> That is just one of the reasons I support a woman's right to choose.


all women should be able to choose to murder their children

in or outside the womb

makes sense to me

sarcasm alert


----------



## bravoactual

rightnow909 said:


> all women should be able to choose to murder their children
> 
> in or outside the womb
> 
> makes sense to me
> 
> sarcasm alert



No, any Woman who is in need an Abortion should be able to receive one.  Victims of Rape and/or Incest Come To MInd.

You fuck heads keep saying you, "*Do Not Want The Government Deciding Health Care*"...you shout, "*We Do Not Want The Government In The Doctor's Office*'".  You are to a person Mother Fucking Liars.

You fuck headed shit for brain fools pass laws doing exactly what you claim you do not want.  You fuck head do not give two shits about the "Unborn", you want control over a Woman's Body.  Nothing more and nothing less..


----------



## beagle9

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Natural Belief Has Always Been That Life Begins at Birth *
> 
> Being opposed to abortion is definitely unnatural, or else we would have burials for miscarriages.  If a woman were asked how many kids she's had, she'd never say, "Six.  Three miscarriages, one abortion, and two children who are still living."
> 
> If abortion is murder, then it is illegal for a doctor to perform one "to save the life of the mother."  That naturally follows, despite the anti-abortionists' pretending that it is not an article of their faith.


Shows what you know dipstick.... I know families who have had miscarriages in those families, and yes they include the miscarriages when they talk about the sibling's either lost or born. And yep I know a family that actually had a service for a miscarriage child in which they had already named, but unfortunately they lost.


----------



## beagle9

rightnow909 said:


> all women should be able to choose to murder their children
> 
> in or outside the womb
> 
> makes sense to me
> 
> sarcasm alert


Give some of them the chance, and make it seem the norm, and they would tell the doctor to take the child and destroy it. How some of them can refuse to even view the child, because they already gave the child up for adoption before it's birth, uhhhh is another amazing thing to me.


----------



## bravoactual

IF you fuck headed Cons were so all fired concerned the lives of children, do fucking something about School Shootings, how about some fucking gun control.  Abortion is NOT about Pro-life it is about Anti-Woman.


----------



## eagle1462010

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *$ermon of a God $ale$man*
> 
> Pray
> Then pay
> That's the way
> To make my day


Yawn.  Same ole story.  The cost if the baby is born.  Abortion has become just another birth Control means when people do unsafe sex.


----------



## eagle1462010

bravoactual said:


> IF you fuck headed Cons were so all fired concerned the lives of children, do fucking something about School Shootings, how about some fucking gun control.  Abortion is NOT about Pro-life it is about Anti-Woman.


Baloney


----------



## bravoactual

eagle1462010 said:


> Yawn.  Same ole story.  The cost if the baby is born.  Abortion has become just another birth Control means when people do unsafe sex.



What a fucking lie.  Who are YOU to tell a 12-Year Old who has been raped by her Father that she must carry that baby?  

You do not give a shit about the baby.  You want control over Women's Bodies.  Abortion has never been used as birth control.

You fuck head lie about not wanting the Government to decide health care.


----------



## eagle1462010

bravoactual said:


> What a fucking lie.  Who are YOU to tell a 12-Year Old who has been raped by her Father that she must carry that baby?
> 
> You do not give a shit about the baby.  You want control over Women's Bodies.  Abortion has never been used as birth control.
> 
> You fuck head lie about not wanting the Government to decide health care.


BS.  All of the Red states with harsher abortion laws allow for cases like Rape, Incest, and safety of the mother for Abortion.  The Mississippi case allows 15 weeks to get the abortion period.  This is just the standard tactic of Pro Abortion types like you to LIE .


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Yawn.  Same ole story.  The cost if the baby is born.  Abortion has become just another birth Control means when people do unsafe sex.


It became a trend, and it had to be normalized, then it was accepted by the sheep as ok.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.  All of the Red states with harsher abortion laws allow for cases like Rape, Incest, and safety of the mother for Abortion.  The Mississippi case allows 15 weeks to get the abortion period.  This is just the standard tactic of Pro Abortion types like you to LIE .


Yep, and there is no reason for that 12 year old to ever go through an abortion, because that pregnancy would be stopped before it ever developes into a pregnancy. They just keep grabbing at straws trying to find one that works with their narratives. Notice how they try to push human shields out in front to try and make their case ?


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Yep, and there is no reason for that 12 year old to ever go through an abortion, because that pregnancy would be stopped before it ever developes into a pregnancy. They just keep grabbing at straws trying to find one that works with their narratives. Notice how they try to push human shields out in front to try and make their case ?


For too long they have used this as birth control via Abortion.  They justify it in immoral ways.


----------



## beautress

Foolardi said:


> I feel an obligation to correct something.The Supreeme Court did not ALLOW the
> Texas Abortion Ban to stand.It was a majority of Conservative Supreme Court Jurists
> that did.Do not lump all Jurists as if one.
> Like a Jury of one's peer all it take is one juror out of 12 to make for a mistrial.


The idiot commie Democrat leadership minority has every unarmed Republican peaceful protesters ushered into the halls of Congress by Pelosi-instructed capitol cops are still in jail sans trial, in solitary confinement to teach them the first thing about COMMUNISM--stay home and shut up. I've been too busy to watch television, but the last thing I heard about these innocent captives is that they still are being held against every amendment the Constitution gives them as citizens who merely exercised their right to peaceful assembly in what USED TO BE THE PEOPLE'S HOUSE.

I am very angry about college-indoctrinated, Marxist Commies taking legal power into hostile legislative hands which also want Communism to replace freedom so they can end protests against federalist power grabs which the Constitution discourages in promotion of brotherly love which includes mercy and understanding that other citizens than hell-bent extremists and Republican peaceful protesting citizens have certain inalienable rights. There is no mercy in the wicked, vicious and demonic Nancy Pelosi. Down with her lies and incendiary tearing up of other people's words and deeds given to the the betterment of the American people.

Let my people go!​


----------



## beautress

beagle9 said:


> Yep, and there is no reason for that 12 year old to ever go through an abortion, because that pregnancy would be stopped before it ever developes into a pregnancy. They just keep grabbing at straws trying to find one that works with their narratives. Notice how they try to push human shields out in front to try and make their case ?


Their human shields are not enough to shield them from murdering the 70 million unborn human beings, they have already taken and disrespecting their bodies with dismemberment and pain before and after their birthrights were removed by backstabbing murderers who get big paydays like mobster hitmen.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> I had one of the anti-abortion people agree with me that one of them I spoke of was necessary then went on to continue to support is all out bands that don't allow exceptions. They want to have their cake and eat it too. And remember these people are overly concerned about what other people are doing in their lives. Don't they have a life of their own ?


*Keep It in the Faith, Baby*

Did Catholics picket restaurants that served meat on Fridays?  Do Jews try to outlaw the eating of pork?  The antis need to keep their shall-nots within their own congregation.  And it is not even one of God's shall-nots.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> Bringing people into the world isn't the problem. The problem is quality of life based upon the culture that is being run by whom(?), and what it stands for, and what it's standard's and values are. Solve these problem's, and this earth could handle million's more children. The problem these days is greed and selfishness on steroid's. The other problem is allowing idiot's from Hades to get into powerful position's.


Your attitude is selfish your attitude ensures that these things won't be resolved and the planet's going to go down in flames. Stop adding to the problem.


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> Their human shields are not enough to shield them from murdering the 70 million unborn human beings, they have already taken and disrespecting their bodies with dismemberment and pain before and after their birthrights were removed by backstabbing murderers who get big paydays like mobster hitmen.


Calling women who need abortions murderers isn't getting you any points, do you understand that. There's only one good reason to bring a child into this world. There are many, many reasons not to.


----------



## bodecea

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


Dead people have more body autonomy in Texas than women do.


----------



## beagle9

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Keep It in the Faith, Baby*
> 
> Did Catholics picket restaurants that served meat on Fridays?  Do Jews try to outlaw the eating of pork?  The antis need to keep their shall-nots within their own congregation.  And it is not even one of God's shall-nots.


Murder of the unborn who have no voice is everybody's business, especially if it's done on a whim because one decides all of a sudden that (oh no I can't have this baby, so what was I thinking) ??  

But, but, but, the baby has a heart beat now, and it has little legs, arms, hands, and feet, and you want to just snuff it out, and just get rid of it ??? 

Yes the mother says, just get it out of me, I didn't want it anyway. 

But, but, but why did you let a pregnancy develope in the first place, and better yet why did you allow the pregnancy to go to this stage before you decided that you don't want the baby ? 

The mother says, hell I don't know, just get it out of me.

Sad situation, and one of the most irresponsible situation's that one could find themselves involved in. Sad modern day culture has caused some tragic things to occur in life these days, and people run around acting all stupid about the most fundamental building blocks of life and a healthy population set to increase that life through good practices, and moral standards kept.

"Thou Shalt Not Kill", remember that one ??


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> Murder of the unborn who have no voice is everybody's business, especially if it's done on a whim because one decides all of a sudden that (oh no I can't have this baby, so what was I thinking) ??
> 
> But, but, but, the baby has a heart beat now, and it has little legs, arms, hands, and feet, and you want to just snuff it out, and just get rid of it ???
> 
> Yes the mother says, just get it out of me, I didn't want it anyway.
> 
> But, but, but why did you let a pregnancy develope in the first place, and better yet why did you allow the pregnancy to go to this stage before you decided that you don't want the baby ?
> 
> The mother says, hell I don't know, just get it out of me.
> 
> Sad situation, and one of the most irresponsible situation's that one could find themselves involved in. Sad modern day culture has caused some tragic things to occur in life these days, and people run around acting all stupid about the most fundamental building blocks of life and a healthy population set to increase that life through good practices, and moral standards kept.
> 
> "Thou Shalt Not Kill", remember that one ??


Yes Life starts in the womb, but trying to claim that a zygote, and embryo or a fetus is a child is ridiculous. No human being has ever been killed by an abortion.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Yes Life starts in the womb, but trying to claim that a zygote, and embryo or a fetus is a child is ridiculous. No human being has ever been killed by an abortion.


Funny, no Jew, Pole, Roma, Homosexual, Political adversary, etc. were ever gassed at Treblinka, Auschwitz, Sobibor, or Dachau and thrown into the ovens.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> Yes Life starts in the womb, but trying to claim that a zygote, and embryo or a fetus is a child is ridiculous. No human being has ever been killed by an abortion.


Abortion is still the ultimate in selfish behavior.  women killing their offspring for what?  99.99999% convenience.  Sorry if responsibility and sacrifice are totally foreign concepts to you.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> Funny, no Jew, Pole, Roma, Homosexual, Political adversary, etc. were ever gassed at Treblinka, Auschwitz, Sobibor, or Dachau and thrown into the ovens.


I know you may or may not realize it, but two of my mother's cousins were in concentration camps in Poland. Yes these were real people that were murdered. But you cannot compare a zygote an embryo, or a fetus to any individual human being.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> I know you may or may not realize it, but two of my mother's cousins were in concentration camps in Poland. Yes these were real people that were murdered. But you cannot compare a zygote an embryo, or a fetus to any individual human being.


Sure I can. God imparts the soul upon conception.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> Yes Life starts in the womb, but trying to claim that a zygote, and embryo or a fetus is a child is ridiculous. No human being has ever been killed by an abortion.


*Lick the Litmus Test*

Aren't the Libertarians Pro-Choice?  Ayn Rand agreed with you.  So where are they on this thread?  Hiding in the shadows?


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> Sure I can. God imparts the soul upon conception.


And that is ironic. Because according to your religion, mankind did not come into existence until your god breathed life into Adam's form. Following that logic, no soul could enter a body until they take their first breath. That is confirmed by the original church decree that unbaptized babies do not go to Heaven directly but must spend time in limbo.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> And that is ironic. Because according to your religion, mankind did not come into existence until your god breathed life into Adam's form. Following that logic, no soul could enter a body until they take their first breath. That is confirmed by the original church decree that unbaptized babies do not go to Heaven directly but must spend time in limbo.


And that's a gross misinterpretation of Scripture.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> And that is ironic. Because according to your religion, mankind did not come into existence until your god breathed life into Adam's form. Following that logic, no soul could enter a body until they take their first breath. That is confirmed by the original church decree that unbaptized babies do not go to Heaven directly but must spend time in limbo.


Dude, please stop trying to interpret the Bible with an ignorant mind, you are embarrassing yourself big time.


----------



## beagle9

GMCGeneral said:


> And that's a gross misinterpretation of Scripture.


You got that right. Hell he don't care, because he's ready for Satan to carry him away.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> And that's a gross misinterpretation of Scripture.


And I believe all " so-called sacred scripture " is gross ignorance; because it isn't sacred unless you can dupe people into believing the lies in the first place.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> Dude, please stop trying to interpret the Bible with an ignorant mind, you are embarrassing yourself big time.


No you're embarrassing yourself for believing it in the first place.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> No you're embarrassing yourself for believing it in the first place.


The Bible is G-d's love letter to mankind. You just choose to disregard it. You stand condemned already because you refuse to trust Christ for your very salvation.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> The Bible is G-d's love letter to mankind. You just choose to disregard it. You stand condemned already because you refuse to trust Christ for your very salvation.


At best you have a love-hate relationship with your god.


----------



## beagle9

GMCGeneral said:


> The Bible is G-d's love letter to mankind. You just choose to disregard it. You stand condemned already because you refuse to trust Christ for your very salvation.


Hard to save the willing whom want what ole Satan is offering them, and he's going to give it to them free of charge. Sinner's love that free stuff. 

Misery loves company, and Satan doesn't want to be lonely.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Supreme Court Allows Texas Abortion Ban to Stand


And the authoritarian, tyrannical right rejoices – a victory increasing the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And the authoritarian, tyrannical right rejoices – a victory increasing the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.


Victory trying to save lives. You wouldn't care about that though would you ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Leo123 said:


> So finally, The People get to vote on abortion instead of lawyers paid by PP.   Outstanding!


Our rights and protected liberties are not subject to votes.

And our rights and protected liberties are lost when conservative jurists follow partisan dogma rather than the Constitution – the Texas anti-privacy rights law being one such example.


----------



## Stann

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And the authoritarian, tyrannical right rejoices – a victory increasing the power of the state at the expense of individual liberty.


They do not understand they are stripping away basic fundamental rights of personal autonomy; giving the state that right over a woman's body means in a few years when the real crisis of overpopulation starts overwhelming everyone on the planet the state will have the power to force women to have abortions.


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> Victory trying to save lives. You wouldn't care about that though would you ?


More lives will be destroyed by doing this. It's been done before with bad results.


----------



## Leo123

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Our rights and protected liberties are not subject to votes.
> 
> And our rights and protected liberties are lost when conservative jurists follow partisan dogma rather than the Constitution – the Texas anti-privacy rights law being one such example.


"The Court's decision in _Roe v. Wade_ exceeded its constitutional authority. "​"Under the legal system established by the U.S. Constitution, the power to make laws is vested in Congress and retained by state legislatures. It is not the role of the Supreme Court to substitute the policy preferences of its members for those expressed in laws enacted by the people's elected representatives. The role of the judiciary in constitutional review is to determine if the law being challenged infringes on a constitutionally protected right."








						10 Legal Reasons to Reject Roe
					

by Susan E. Wills, Esq.Decisions of the U.S. Supreme Court rarely attract much public interest. One news cycle and a few days' discussion in the op-ed section i...




					www.usccb.org


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> The Bible is G-d's love letter to mankind. You just choose to disregard it. You stand condemned already because you refuse to trust Christ for your very salvation.


You can't condemn outsiders, only members of your cult.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Stann said:


> You can't condemn outsiders, only members of your cult.


The only one in the cult of Satan is you.  You need to repent and receive Christ as Lord, Savior and MASTER over your life.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> The only one in the cult of Satan is you.  You need to repent and receive Christ as Lord, Savior and MASTER over your life.


I am not part of the Jesus cult. sorry I am one with the real GOD. You will learn the truth of this world and the reality of our being; unfortunately it will be after you leave this world.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> Abortion is still the ultimate in selfish behavior.  women killing their offspring for what?  99.99999% convenience.  Sorry if responsibility and sacrifice are totally foreign concepts to you.


When the Europeans ( so-called Christians ) discovered the Hawaiian Islands they found what was most likely the most perfect culture that ever existed. No crime, no disease, no starvation, no war to speak of, everyone in that culture was family, everyone cared for one another and no one was criticized or left out. They would have made Jesus proud. they lived his truth. The Europeans dwelt on a few little things that they thought the natives did wrong, instead of looking at the big picture, and ended up destroying the whole culture.


----------



## Stann

GMCGeneral said:


> The only one in the cult of Satan is you.  You need to repent and receive Christ as Lord, Savior and MASTER over your life.


I don't believe in your Satan, but your belief in him keeps him alive for you. good luck with that.


----------



## SweetSue92

Stann said:


> I am not part of the Jesus cult. sorry I am one with the real GOD. You will learn the truth of this world and the reality of our being; unfortunately it will be after you leave this world.



Romans 1. You don't understand and cannot. You have been given over to a depraved mind.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who are you trying to convince?



if/when the texas 'law' putting bounties on women's uterus' & the mississippi case are upheld, triggering other states itching to enact their total abortion ban within their borders -  then this issue will be front row & center, come the midterms onward.  what will be on the table is the desire to codify  roe  v  wade  on a federal level.

you can bet yer bippy on that one.


----------



## playtime

Turtlesoup said:


> No---not wonderful news-
> 
> This is a blow to the republicans and will cost votes in 2022 and 2024.
> 
> This will unite the left and INDEPENDENTS against the republicans grab to target and control women.   Trying to ban Abortions is why so many women hate the fuck out of the republicans---and making this an issue again will hurt the republicans voting.
> 
> The supreme court did you no favors--they set you up.



omg -  i never thought i'd see the day when we both agree on something, qanon girl!  will wonders never cease?


----------



## playtime

Stann said:


> Such a disgrace ! Women in Texas are now second class citizens ; they don't even have control over their own bodies. May as well be slaves to the man.


----------



## playtime

Stann said:


> Too bad for Texas. The lawsuits will be endless. I hope they have very good safe haven laws because a lot of women are going to be turning over those babies to the state, especially the ones with multiple problems that should never have been born in the first place. But if the state acts quickly and allows the morning after pill to be distributed free to all women of childbearing age that are having sex and they take that pill once a month it will hopefully stop a lot of the problems. But how about a married woman when she has her 4 month checkup and finds the child is horribly deformed and probably won't live anyway and it's actually endangering her life. What's that woman going to do she never wanted an abortion in the first place and now she has to have one but she can't have one cuz it's past 16 weeks. Those lawsuits are going to be worth millions especially if the mother dies.



ahhhh.... texas.  you're talking about a state that tried to force a  brain dead comatose  pregnant female to incubate long enough to give birth -  despite her husband's wishes.  thankfully, & mercifully, they finally lost that court battle.


----------



## playtime

Stann said:


> Now you're saying I'm not a human being well that takes the cake you people are not pro-life you people are anti-abortion freaks. There's no respect here for life, presents or future.



the vast majority of them are really only  pro birth.

that's why they vote in people who are against raising revenue to pay for all them kiddies'  survival once the cord is cut.

& forget about healthcare b4 birth & family leave after!


----------



## playtime

Stann said:


> Again, you just proved that you are anti-abortion and not pro life. You just disrespected a poster on the opposing side of the argument.* You do not respect life that is already here, you can't respect  potential life in the womb*. Plus in the following post you compared pregnant women who want abortions to dogs so you don't respect them either. What exactly is your objective on here ? Do you hate women ?  Are you being paid to post this insanity by some crazy Christian group ?



she doesn't care about possibly infecting other with covid cooties nor   if she passes covid off to a pregnant female with an itty bitty gestating *potential* human life;  that can be vastly affected by a virus that kills.


----------



## playtime

theHawk said:


> Mandatory Jabs says “hi”.



those mandatory jabs will save a lot of gestating babies ...

but but but ...  FREEDOM!!!!!

lol.... hypocrite.


----------



## playtime

The Doctor's Wife said:


> 1. God doesn't make mistakes and no child is unwanted in His eyes because He's the one who made it in the first place.
> 
> 
> 2. How about thou shall not kill? Ring any bells?



ummmm.... still willfully ignorant i see .   guess you never  read the bible passage i told you to read some time ago.... * too lazy?*

numbers  5:  11-31


----------



## Stann

SweetSue92 said:


> Romans 1. You don't understand and cannot. You have been given over to a depraved mind.


I've seen too many of your posts: you are the worst example of a depraved mind.


----------



## playtime

GMCGeneral said:


> Sodom and Gomorrah



hmmmmmm .... about that?  ya, seems all you zealots just looooooooove to bring up that little sodom & gomorrah thingy in the bible -  that 'justifies'  yer homophobia -  but ALWAYS seem to forget ( more likely you never even read the passage) when it goes on to describe how LOT had sex with his own daughters.


----------



## SweetSue92

Stann said:


> I've seen too many of your posts: you are the worst example of a depraved mind.



On the contrary, I am not claiming sole knowledge of what will happen to everyone after their death. You are. 

The Bible has an explanation for that, per Romans 1. Given over to a depraved mind to do what ought not to be done. I say this with sadness, not condemnation. Where there is life, there is hope.


----------



## playtime

Stann said:


> Wake up already ! The message of a vengeful evil tribal god means nothing to me. If a GOD / CREATOR being actually exists, and I believe one does. He has nothing in common with any of the religious gods that man has created.


----------



## playtime

San Souci said:


> The best form of contraception is abstinance outside of marriage.




*Abstinence-only advocate Bristol Palin says she's pregnant for second time*
Updated: Jan. 04, 2019, 12:54 p.m. | Published: Jun. 26, 2015, 12:16 a.m.
Abstinence-only advocate Bristol Palin says she's pregnant for second time





San Souci said:


> Being promiscuous is not only irresponsible ,it can lead to AIDS ,syphilis ,the Clap ,and other nasty diseases.



' STDs was my personal vietnam ' ~  donald trump.


----------



## playtime

GMCGeneral said:


> Sure I can.



actually you cannot.  




GMCGeneral said:


> God imparts the soul upon conception.



which god?  WHOSE god?  while you promote yer ideology based on so called 'christian' beliefs ...  this is a secular nation that  -  CONSTITIONALLY forbids a state sponsored religion.

The Talmud, a two-part Jewish text comprised of centuries worth of thought, debate and discussion, is also helpful when discussing abortion. The Talmud explains that for the first 40 days of a woman’s pregnancy, the fetus is considered “mere fluid” and considered part of the mother until birth. The baby is considered a nefesh – Hebrew for “soul” or “spirit” – once its head has emerged, and not before.

Jews, outraged by restrictive abortion laws, are invoking the Hebrew Bible in the debate


----------



## playtime

GMCGeneral said:


> And that's a gross misinterpretation of Scripture.



it's almost word for word based on jewish beliefs.


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> if/when the texas 'law' putting bounties on women's uterus' & the mississippi case are upheld, triggering other states itching to enact their total abortion ban within their borders -  then this issue will be front row & center, come the midterms onward.  what will be on the table is the desire to codify  roe  v  wade  on a federal level.
> 
> you can bet yer bippy on that one.


And you are counting on what you feel are years and years of leftist brainwashing, otherwise to be found in these pro-abortion women, uhhhh somehow to come through for you all in an election cycle eh ? 

Don't be surprised if the women finally realize that they've been duped by your cult, and that they've been committing a grave thing based upon the cultural changes in normalcy that you all have convinced them (for your convenience) of over time. Soon they'll want better than the destroyed lives you have given them, and hopefully they'll wake up from their drunken state. Many changes are going to have to take place in order to create Stanns happy Hawaii again, but first he's got to realize that he's been part of the problem, and not part of the solution.


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> ahhhh.... texas.  you're talking about a state that tried to force a  brain dead comatose  pregnant female to incubate long enough to give birth -  despite her husband's wishes.  thankfully, & mercifully, they finally lost that court battle.


Most of the men or husband's wishes these days are to bang it, leave it, and let her commit murder for him, and all because she let the wrong bastard bang her, maybe marry her for a minute after getting her pregnant, and then leaving her because he was brainwashed in the hippie free love cult himself over the years. Just a cycle of destruction is all it is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> if/when the texas 'law' putting bounties on women's uterus' & the mississippi case are upheld, triggering other states itching to enact their total abortion ban within their borders -  then this issue will be front row & center, come the midterms onward.  what will be on the table is the desire to codify  roe  v  wade  on a federal level.
> 
> you can bet yer bippy on that one.


I disagree completely. As we see with vaccine mandates, they are on a state by state level. So will be abortion laws IMO. I think it’s a stupid hill for the GOP to die on. Just like BLM, trans shit, defund the police and BDS were stupid hills for the left to die on and it’s costing the left big time.


----------



## rightnow909

Stann said:


> Such a disgrace ! Women in Texas are now second class citizens ; they don't even have control over their own bodies. May as well be slaves to the man.


*yes, such a shame people cannot murder their children

What is the world coming to?*


----------



## rightnow909

Death Angel said:


> God has been giving us "space to repent," but He won't allow this to continue forever. Our own moral rot will take us out


totally agree. In a way it already has

we have lost America, a nation the founders INTENDED to be Christian, and which was Christian for the first 100 and something years... We can thank the SCOTUS

Then again, they have been doing well lately, more / less


----------



## FJB

rightnow909 said:


> we have lost America, a nation the founders INTENDED to be Christian, and which was Christian for the first 100 and something years... We can thank the SCOTUS





Yeah, but forcing somebody to saved is like forcing somebody to take a million dollars. It's just ridiculous. If they don't want it, it's on them. All we can do is make that offer at a chance of an eternal life and then they choose whether or not they want to take it.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I disagree completely. As we see with vaccine mandates, they are on a state by state level. So will be abortion laws IMO.



if roe  v  wade is overturned & is returned back to the states -  & the (D)s run on codifying it on a federal level ... you doubt they won't tip the scale when it comes to representation in congress?


----------



## playtime

rightnow909 said:


> a nation the founders INTENDED to be Christian,



ummm...

Article VI​
*Clause 3*
The Senators and Representatives before mentioned, and the Members of the several State Legislatures, and all executive and judicial Officers, both of the United States and of the several States, shall be bound by Oath or Affirmation, to support this Constitution; but no religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States.

^^^ THAT ^^^


----------



## beagle9

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Yeah, but forcing somebody to saved is like forcing somebody to take a million dollars. It's just ridiculous. If they don't want it, it's on them. All we can do is make that offer at a chance of an eternal life and then they choose whether or not they want to take it.


True, but if they're numbers grow so large that it leaves the Christian's with no space to conduct their faith and beliefs, otherwise in a country that has become hostile to such things on a wide scale, then that is unacceptable. Either fight for the right to practice our beliefs (win them over), or get ready to be banished in our own spaces within this country.


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> ummm...
> 
> Article VI​
> *Clause 3*
> The Senators and Representatives before mentioned, and the Members of the several State Legislatures, and all executive and judicial Officers, both of the United States and of the several States, shall be bound by Oath or Affirmation, to support this Constitution; but no religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States.
> 
> ^^^ THAT ^^^


No religious test meaning that if one has a Christian faith, then there will be no test to determine whether or not that the person is suitable for office based upon such a test.

Otherwise if one is a Christian, then the government can't test the person in a way that would somehow determine the person to be unsuitable for office because the person is a Christian. There shall be no discrimination based upon religious beliefs or a test that works to disqualify those who have a peaceful religious belief in which uplifts the nation in peace.


----------



## skews13

Stann said:


> It may be that simple for you ; but for the rest of people in the world it's a very complex issue with a lot of variables. That's why I blanket laws that attempt to control abortion at all are foolish. There's only one good reason to bring a child into this world. There are many many reasons not to.



You could have stopped at simple.


----------



## skews13

beagle9 said:


> True, but if they're numbers grow so large that it leaves the Christian's with no space to conduct their faith and beliefs, otherwise in a country that has become hostile to such things on a wide scale, then that is unacceptable. Either fight for the right to practice our beliefs (win them over), or get ready to be banished in our own spaces within this country.



Spoken like a true ISIS fighter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> if roe  v  wade is overturned & is returned back to the states -  & the (D)s run on codifying it on a federal level ... you doubt they won't tip the scale when it comes to representation in congress?


I do not know. What I saw in NJ and VA is that mothers vote and they don’t like Democratic policies in terms of forcing girls to share locker rooms with trans girls, play sports vs trans girls and CRT (disguised as something else often) being taught at schools. Hence you will likely see a red wave in 2022. Abortion is a hot topic with you. Not sure why. I doubt R v W is overturned.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

OhPleaseJustQuit oh


----------



## FJB

beagle9 said:


> True, but if they're numbers grow so large that it leaves the Christian's with no space to conduct their faith and beliefs, otherwise in a country that has become hostile to such things on a wide scale, then that is unacceptable. Either fight for the right to practice our beliefs (win them over), or get ready to be banished in our own spaces within this country.





Yeah my point is that they have that right not to accept Christ as their Savior just as much as we have the right to accept Him. They're only hurting themselves in the end, nobody else,.. (well except for their family and friends emotionally, but I think you understand my point)


----------



## beagle9

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Yeah my point is that they have that right not to accept Christ as their Savior just as much as we have the right to accept Him. They're only hurting themselves in the end, nobody else,.. (well except for their family and friends emotionally, but I think you understand my point)


Agree, but many think that it's their right to create spaces within the country that bans Christianity altogether. That's unacceptable.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

beagle9 said:


> Agree, but many think that it's their right to create spaces within the country that bans Christianity altogether. That's unacceptable.


Amazing. 

"The devil's greatest trick is convincing the world he doesn't exist" --  Charles Baudelaire

They truly are evil, aren't they?


----------



## bodecea

Stann said:


> Such a disgrace ! Women in Texas are now second class citizens ; they don't even have control over their own bodies. May as well be slaves to the man.


Dead people have more body autonomy in Texas than women do.


----------



## beagle9

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Amazing.
> 
> "The devil's greatest trick is convincing the world he doesn't exist" --  Charles Baudelaire
> 
> They truly are evil, aren't they?


They can definitely put themselves into the category.


----------



## rightnow909

bodecea said:


> Dead people have more body autonomy in Texas than women do.


and they  can vote these  days


----------



## Stann

SweetSue92 said:


> On the contrary, I am not claiming sole knowledge of what will happen to everyone after their death. You are.
> 
> The Bible has an explanation for that, per Romans 1. Given over to a depraved mind to do what ought not to be done. I say this with sadness, not condemnation. Where there is life, there is hope.


Quote the Bible all you want you're the worst example of a Christian I've ever met.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

BULLDOG said:


> It's not over. It may take a while, but laws will change, and abortion will once again be a right. This time it will be an ironclad right , with no chance of it being removed. You know it will happen.


What part of the Constitution covers abortion ?


----------



## BULLDOG

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> What part of the Constitution covers abortion ?


The same part that covers privacy.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

BULLDOG said:


> The same part that covers privacy.


Nope not one word about abortion. Its funny how you loons think a whole bunch of shit not mentioned in the Constitution i.e. housing, healthcare, and abortion are rights, but things that are specifically mentioned such as firearms and religion are not.

Anything not covered by the Constitution falls under the preview of the States. If you fucktards want to change it do it the legal way and call for a Convention.


----------



## BULLDOG

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Nope not one word about abortion. Its funny how you loons think a whole bunch of shit not mentioned in the Constitution i.e. housing, healthcare, and abortion are rights, but things that are specifically mentioned such as firearms and religion are not.
> 
> Anything not covered by the Constitution falls under the preview of the States. If you fucktards want to change it do it the legal way and call for a Convention.


That's interesting. You should get on a bus TODAY and head on up to the Supreme Court to tell them they got it wrong. I'm sure they will reverse themselves as soon as you explain it to them.  You so smart -------dumb ass.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

BULLDOG said:


> That's interesting. You should get on a bus TODAY and head on up to the Supreme Court to tell them they got it wrong. I'm sure they will reverse themselves as soon as you explain it to them.  You so smart -------dumb ass.


It's called read comprehension. If it's not covered in the Constitution then it falls to the State.

_"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."_


----------



## BULLDOG

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> It's called read comprehension. If it's not covered in the Constitution then it falls to the State.
> 
> _"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."_


That is exactly my point. The Supreme Court, who is constitutionally empowered to make such decisions, obviously doesn't have access to your superior knowledge. You should head on up there and educate them. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

shockedcanadian get the damn word right,it’s Rubber.that’s what you put on your hotdog,whay the hell does nobody use the correct word anymore.😡


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FJB said:


> Such wonderful news!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court allows Texas abortion ban to stand
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court of the United States (SCOTUS) ruled Friday that abortion providers in the state of Texas will be able to sue the state over the astringent abortion ban set in place, but the law itself will be allowed to stand. Since September, abortions have declined by 50 percent in the Lone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsbnetwork.com


That’s no surprise,Clarence Thomas leads the Supreme Court and is a white hat,a patriot.many of the fascist dems are stepping down because there have been mass arrests.our courts are very slowly but surely getting white hats put in place in our courts.


----------

